# Free HD For Life



## b177b80

supposedly dish gonna offer free hd for life for new customers. whats the catch? anyone know?


----------



## jdmart

b177b80 said:


> supposedly dish gonna offer free hd for life for new customers. whats the catch? anyone know?


Starting June 3rd both new and existing customers signing up for HD for must agree to a 2 year commitment, credit card autopay and paperless billing *OR* pay a one time $99 fee. Existing customers can sign up thru their online accounts.

Existing customers subscribing to the "HD & Platinum" package *prior to June 3, 2010*, will be *automatically grandfathered *into "HD Free for Life" without being required to enter into a 24-month "HD Free for Life" commitment OR pay the $99 HD Programming Upgrade Fee.


----------



## matthewb80

Yep Starts June 3rd


----------



## nicedeboy26

I would love to know more bout this... my bill is well over $300 a month!


----------



## TulsaOK

The charge for HD & Platinum on my account is $10/mo.


----------



## jdmart

Kent Taylor said:


> The charge for HD & Platinum on my account is $10/mo.


You can keep what you got for the the same $10. Optionally the HD will be free and the Platinum add-on will be $10.


----------



## phrelin

If it's true, I also think that Platinum will now be $10 a month and HD (which at this point in time for all intents and purposes means "TV") will be "free."


----------



## Ira Lacher

jdmart said:


> You can keep what you got for the the same $10. Optionally the HD will be free and the Platinum add-on will be $10.


If new users are already getting Platinum free with their $10 HD, how is this new option different? You're still paying $10 a month!


----------



## TulsaOK




----------



## BattleZone

More or less, what it means is this:

- Sign up for credit card autopay with paperless billing, OR
- Pay a one-time $99 HD upgrade fee

AND

- Maintain AT120 or higher

AND

- Accept a 24-month commitment (with or without equipment upgrades)


And you no longer have to pay the $10/month HD programming fee for as long as you maintain your account. The $10 fee for Platinum HD will apply for those who want it.


----------



## BattleZone

Ira Lacher said:


> If new users are already getting Platinum free with their $10 HD, how is this new option different? You're still paying $10 a month!


Starting June 3, they won't be.


----------



## phrelin

Ira Lacher said:


> If new users are already getting Platinum free with their $10 HD, how is this new option different? You're still paying $10 a month!


This is all speculation, but Platinum began as an add-on that you don't have to subscribe to. Now that it includes "premium movie channels" Epix 1 and 2, Indieplex, Retroplex, ShortsHD, and HDNetMovies and MGMHD plus some odds and ends of questionable marketing value, it could be worth $10 a month.:grin:


----------



## GrumpyBear

phrelin said:


> This is all speculation, but Platinum began as an add-on that you don't have to subscribe to. Now that it includes "premium movie channels" Epix 1 and 2, Indieplex, Retroplex, ShortsHD, and HDNetMovies and MGMHD plus some odds and ends of questionable marketing value, it could be worth $10 a month.:grin:


BE very quiet, August is closing in on us. Don't give them any ideas.
Granted they are already thinking it. :bonk1:


----------



## phrelin

GrumpyBear said:


> BE very quiet, August is closing in on us. Don't give them any ideas.
> Granted they are already thinking it. :bonk1:


:whatdidid

Sorry, I didn't think about that.


----------



## RollTide1017

I refuse to sign up for auto pay because I hate giving companies that kind of control over my cards. I already pay $10/month for HD + Platinum so why do I need to pay $99 and sign a new 2 year contract if I'm still going to be paying $10/month (now just for Platinum)? Or does it mean that if you don't do that, you bill will go up by $10?

My bill already went up by $5 this year, if they raise it again it will all but guarantee a move to DirecTV in October when my contract is up.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Reading comprehension time!

Pay $99 accept 2 year commit and get HD free forever.

*OR*

go paperless autopay, accept 2 year commit and get HD free forever.


----------



## TBoneit

Not to mention they'll be able to advertise No extra charge for HD like the cable companies already advertise around here.

DirecTV will have to do this too sooner or later.


----------



## phrelin

Again, HD channels at this point in time for all intents and purposes means TV channels, so a statement that there will be no additional charge for HD channels simply means that you are already paying for those TV channels. We've reached the tipping point where SD channels are no longer important in the scheme of things.


----------



## Paul Secic

phrelin said:


> :whatdidid
> 
> Sorry, I didn't think about that.


Sounds like a gimmick to me!


----------



## GrumpyBear

So Since I am already on autopay and paperless, June 3rd, I can commit to another 2 years and never have to pay an HD fee again, as long as I don't drop below AT120?
Well I see another 2 year commitment coming up. 

Granted I don't think I will be saving the $10 though. Platinum will be on its own, and I enjoy several of those so I will still be spending the money on that.


----------



## BattleZone

RollTide1017 said:


> Or does it mean that if you don't do that, you bill will go up by $10?


Correct: if you do nothing, you'll start paying $10 for HD and $10 for Platinum HD, which have been the normal prices all along. You've been getting a promotional discount, and that promotion is ending.


----------



## tymekeeper

Is there a link to this upcoming information?


----------



## brucegrr

BattleZone said:


> Correct: if you do nothing, you'll start paying $10 for HD and $10 for Platinum HD, which have been the normal prices all along. You've been getting a promotional discount, and that promotion is ending.


I am a new Dish subscriber (long time Directv subscriber) Nothing was said about the HD/Platinum charge being a promotion. There is nothing on my bill that says it is.


----------



## phrelin

Let's not all get our feather ruffled until and if Dish announces this. And if they do split HD and Platinum back out but offer free HD in return for a commitment or lunch or something then we can decide how loudly to scream.


----------



## James Long

The way the current offer is presented on the DISH website:
http://www.dishnetwork.com/hdtv/default.aspx

Platinum HD is "regular price" $10 per month. It is listed as a "Special Bonus" - "Offer available to new customers only."

There is no limit mentioned, and DISH has allowed existing customers to drop HD and readd it (even minutes later) to get "HD & Platinum". While prices are always "subject to change" I hope that they don't force those with "HD & Platinum" to pay more.


----------



## GrumpyBear

James Long said:


> The way the current offer is presented on the DISH website:
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/hdtv/default.aspx
> 
> Platinum HD is "regular price" $10 per month. It is listed as a "Special Bonus" - "Offer available to new customers only."
> 
> There is no limit mentioned, and DISH has allowed existing customers to drop HD and readd it (even minutes later) to get "HD & Platinum". While prices are always "subject to change" I hope that they don't force those with "HD & Platinum" to pay more.


Its been that Special since last August. L8er was one of(if not the 1st) the 1st to point out the loop, that allowed existing sub's get the same benefit as new sub's


----------



## Dave

Has anyone seen this advertised in print. Or seen a advertisement from any Dish representitive anywhere? We all no about coming soon.
If you have not seen it in writing or have not personnally seen a Dish rep say it out of there own lips. Then it is a story for now. We do get a lot of rumors around here. I just want to see a Dish rep offer it to us in person or in writing on Dishes web site.


----------



## James Long

DISH is having it's annual "Team Summit" this week. The rumors are likely announcements made to dealers in attendance.


----------



## Satelliteracer

b177b80 said:


> supposedly dish gonna offer free hd for life for new customers. whats the catch? anyone know?


The catch is that the revenue they are giving up in HD fees they are reallocating to receiver fees and\or saving instruments.

Just like Time Warner Cable. They can claim "free HD", but at the end of the day you are paying the same or similar rate when you roll in all the box lease fees.

From what I understand, HD for Life will require 24 month commitment AND you must sign up for Auto bill pay OR you pay a HD fee of around $100 or so.


----------



## Satelliteracer

Dave said:


> Has anyone seen this advertised in print. Or seen a advertisement from any Dish representitive anywhere? We all no about coming soon.
> If you have not seen it in writing or have not personnally seen a Dish rep say it out of there own lips. Then it is a story for now. We do get a lot of rumors around here. I just want to see a Dish rep offer it to us in person or in writing on Dishes web site.


If I were a guessing person, I'd say June 3rd.


----------



## b177b80

im a manager for a retailer that does both dish and directv. its happening, everyone in the office has been talking bout it.


----------



## TulsaOK

phrelin said:


> And if they do split HD and Platinum back out but offer free HD in return for a commitment or lunch or something then we can decide how loudly to scream.


'll go for buying them lunch instead of a commitment.


----------



## BattleZone

James Long said:


> DISH is having it's annual "Team Summit" this week. The rumors are likely announcements made to dealers in attendance.


Correct you are.


----------



## VDP07

BattleZone said:


> Correct: if you do nothing, you'll start paying $10 for HD and $10 for Platinum HD, which have been the normal prices all along. You've been getting a promotional discount, and that promotion is ending.


Existing Customer Accounts Already Subscribing to the $10/mo. "HD & Platinum" Add-on Before June 3, 2010 - Existing customers who were subscribing to the $10/mo. "HD & Platinum" package prior to June 3, 2010, will be automatically grandfathered into "HD Free for Life" without being required to enter into a 24-month "HD Free for Life" commitment OR pay the $99 HD Programming Upgrade Fee. These customers will experience no price change due to their participation in this offer; they will receive "HD Free for Life" for the life of their account and will be charged for the $10/mo. HDPlatinum add-on package.


----------



## b177b80

The hd and platinum are all one code since theyve offered the free platinum upgrade so you cant take platinum off and just keep the hd package.


----------



## James Long

VDP07 said:


> Existing Customer Accounts Already Subscribing to the $10/mo. "HD & Platinum" Add-on Before June 3, 2010 - Existing customers who were subscribing to the $10/mo. "HD & Platinum" package prior to June 3, 2010, will be automatically grandfathered into "HD Free for Life" without being required to enter into a 24-month "HD Free for Life" commitment OR pay the $99 HD Programming Upgrade Fee. These customers will experience no price change due to their participation in this offer; they will receive "HD Free for Life" for the life of their account and will be charged for the $10/mo. HDPlatinum add-on package.


For those that have not (or don't) add Platinum to the old Bronze/Silver/Gold HD packages. Will their bill drop $10 without further action or will they need to commit / pay to get the bill reduced?


----------



## GrumpyBear

VDP07 said:


> Existing Customer Accounts Already Subscribing to the $10/mo. "HD & Platinum" Add-on Before June 3, 2010 - Existing customers who were subscribing to the $10/mo. "HD & Platinum" package prior to June 3, 2010, will be automatically grandfathered into "HD Free for Life" without being required to enter into a 24-month "HD Free for Life" commitment OR pay the $99 HD Programming Upgrade Fee. These customers will experience no price change due to their participation in this offer; they will receive "HD Free for Life" for the life of their account and will be charged for the $10/mo. HDPlatinum add-on package.


I know you are trying to be helpful, but could you please reword this one.?


----------



## VDP07

James Long said:


> For those that have not (or don't) add Platinum to the old Bronze/Silver/Gold HD packages. Will their bill drop $10 without further action or will they need to commit / pay to get the bill reduced?


James, Good question. The memo I received outlining this promo did not address the situation you described. I will find out tomorrow and report back


----------



## VDP07

GrumpyBear said:


> I know you are trying to be helpful, but could you please reword this one.?


Not sure what part you are refering to. I copied and pasted it directly from a memo I received.


----------



## VDP07

GBear, i see you live in Carlsbad. Quite a few years ago we were building a track of homes off Tamarack overlooking Agua Hedionda. One day some out-of-towners drove through the job site. They stopped and asked me if I could tell them how to get to the Carlsbad Caverns. It was kinda funny at the time.


----------



## James Long

GrumpyBear said:


> I know you are trying to be helpful, but could you please reword this one.?


A customer who has the $10 "HD & Platinum HD" combo today (or adds it through June 3rd) will be able to keep it without further commitment, one time payment, or change to paperless/autopay. It will still be the same deal we agreed to.


----------



## phrelin

So this is Dish's first step towards "HD means TV." And we could drop Platinum as save $10?


----------



## ShapeShifter

OK, I'm confused (which isn't hard.) Looking at Dish's site, I can see the dozen or so channels included in Platinum HD. I'm not that excited about most of those channels, but I can see one or two that would be nice. Not nice enough for $10 a month, but they could be interesting if "free."

But when I look at my account's programming setup, I see no such option. I only have options to select Gold HD or nothing (see attached.) What am I missing? What hoops would I have to go through to lock this in before June 3?


----------



## James Long

ShapeShifter said:


> What hoops would I have to go through to lock this in before June 3?


Select "none of the above" and submit and confirm your decision to cancel HD. Then go back and select the new "HD & Platinum HD" option that will appear in the place of the options you currently see.

You will get a one time $5 charge for dropping your current HD package.

If you call in and make these changes you may be able to get the $5 waived.


----------



## ShapeShifter

James Long said:


> Select "none of the above" and submit and confirm your decision to cancel HD. Then go back and select the new "HD & Platinum HD" option that will appear in the place of the options you currently see.


Oh man, that's a lot of hoops to jump through! :eek2: I don't know if it's worth going through all that effort... 

Actually, it's done. No net change in the monthly bill, and few new HD channels. Thanks for the help! :bowdown:


----------



## James Long

I believe it is worth the hassle. The only question I have is what VDP07 is checking on ... what happens to Bronze/Silver/Gold HD subscribers who are currently paying $10 per month? Do they keep paying $10 per month until the commit or are they converted to "free HD for life" without Platinum reducing their bill by $10?

There are probably Bronze/Silver/Gold HD plus Platinum HD subscribers out there paying a total of $20 per month who don't know about the current "HD & Platinum HD" for $10. Hopefully DISH will do what they should have done last August and convert all of these customers automatically to "HD & Platinum HD" and save them the $10 per month.


----------



## GrumpyBear

VDP07 said:


> GBear, i see you live in Carlsbad. Quite a few years ago we were building a track of homes off Tamarack overlooking Agua Hedionda. One day some out-of-towners drove through the job site. They stopped and asked me if I could tell them how to get to the Carlsbad Caverns. It was kinda funny at the time.


Re-read it, and with James info. I don't have to do anything, I keep everything and I don't have pay more later, for platinum. Works for me.

You will be happy to know in the last 6 months I have resurfaced or replaced about 14 driveways and sidewalks in that Track area, so far. If you would have turned left off of Tamarack instead of right,you would have passed my house, thats how close I am to that Track area.

Thanks for posting the info


----------



## nmetro

So, if I am reading this correctly, if I already have "HD & Platinum" I am good to go fro "Free HD for Life".

The one thing I hate about DISH is how confusing they make their packages, the different levels, colors, etc. in the early days, they made it easy. Now, with HD, they come up with something that make Rube Goldberg (think "Mouse Trap" game here) simple in concept.


----------



## VDP07

GrumpyBear said:


> Re-read it, and with James info. I don't have to do anything, I keep everything and I don't have pay more later, for platinum. Works for me.
> 
> You will be happy to know in the last 6 months I have resurfaced or replaced about 14 driveways and sidewalks in that Track area, so far. If you would have turned left off of Tamarack instead of right,you would have passed my house, thats how close I am to that Track area.
> 
> Thanks for posting the info


Our company was the framing contractor on that project but I'm sure you were very happy to have the work.  On a side-note, one of our framers lived in a condo right on the water just below the track. He had a Mastercraft ski boat docked there. We spent a couple of extra long lunches getting pulled around the lagoon boosting worker moral of course.


----------



## GrumpyBear

nmetro said:


> So, if I am reading this correctly, if I already have "HD & Platinum" I am good to go fro "Free HD for Life".
> 
> The one thing I hate about DISH is how confusing they make their packages, the different levels, colors, etc. in the early days, they made it easy. Now, with HD, they come up with something that make Rube Goldberg (think "Mouse Trap" game here) simple in concept.


I am thinking its not a mouse trap with the HD portion, as I doubt many will ever drop HD and then add it back, only caveat with the HD portion is the AT120 minimum. Now Platinum is the one you may have to worry about, $10 now for life, unless you drop it and try to add it back. Who know what Platinums price will be in a year, as they keep adding and adding to it. Maybe next Feb it raises to $13-$15 a month? Not a lot more, and in line with HBO, Showtime, except it has more channels and they are all HD.
So dropping Platinum and trying to get it back could cost you more.


----------



## ShapeShifter

James Long said:


> Select "none of the above" and submit and confirm your decision to cancel HD. Then go back and select the new "HD & Platinum HD" option that will appear in the place of the options you currently see.


PANIC! I did this, and now one of the receivers is out to lunch. The living room receiver only gets a handful of channels, it powers up asking me if I want to order channel 101 (Dish home info) as a PPV, and most of my normal channels show up in green in the guide with a screen saying I'm not subscribed to this premium channel. :eek2:

I tried a power button reset. No change.

I tried updating the program guide (which only had a few hours of info.) No change.

I tried a power cord reset. No change.

On the channels I don't get anymore, it says that the premium channel is available for a no cost upgrade, click the button to continue. Tried that, it spends a long time trying to dial out, and finally complains that it can't make a connection.

(I guess this could go under a support forum, but it's a direct consequence of this thread.)

HELP! What should I try next?


----------



## wolfjc

ShapeShifter said:


> PANIC! I did this, and now one of the receivers is out to lunch. The living room receiver only gets a handful of channels, it powers up asking me if I want to order channel 101 (Dish home info) as a PPV, and most of my normal channels show up in green in the guide with a screen saying I'm not subscribed to this premium channel. :eek2:
> 
> I tried a power button reset. No change.
> 
> I tried updating the program guide (which only had a few hours of info.) No change.
> 
> I tried a power cord reset. No change.
> 
> On the channels I don't get anymore, it says that the premium channel is available for a no cost upgrade, click the button to continue. Tried that, it spends a long time trying to dial out, and finally complains that it can't make a connection.
> 
> (I guess this could go under a support forum, but it's a direct consequence of this thread.)
> 
> HELP! What should I try next?


Sounds like you need to call support and hope you can get someone who knows what they are doing.


----------



## James Long

ShapeShifter said:


> PANIC! I did this, and now one of the receivers is out to lunch.
> 
> HELP! What should I try next?


Sorry for the problem ... I had one of my receivers do that too when I did the delete/add. I tied the problem to me not having that receiver connected to a phone line/internet for a while (it is a lesser used receiver) not the HD change.

Contact DISH ... you can even use the live support chat. Give them the receiver number and anything else they ask for. There is a chance that the receiver fell off of the account when you did the the HD upgrade.


----------



## ShapeShifter

James Long said:


> Sorry for the problem ... I had one of my receivers do that too when I did the delete/add. I tied the problem to me not having that receiver connected to a phone line/internet for a while (it is a lesser used receiver) not the HD change.
> 
> Contact DISH ... you can even use the live support chat. Give them the receiver number and anything else they ask for. There is a chance that the receiver fell off of the account when you did the the HD upgrade.


Actually, of the three receivers, that's the only one that is on both the phone line AND the Internet. (One of the others is on Internet only, the third is not connected to either.)

I went through the automated tech support phone system, and it tried sending a new authorization hit. No change. It then transferred me to waiting for a service agent, and I gave up waiting.

Interestingly, when I log onto my account, it only lists two receivers (has been that way for as long as I can remember) and those are the two that are working. The one that is not working is not shown. So maybe that's why it's not getting the authorization hit? But if that's the case, why did it get the de-authorization hit?

I don't know. All I know is that I'm heading out for the weekend, and the wife is bored and itchy to get going. I've checked the upcoming schedule on that unit, and there is nothing scheduled to be recorded that we really care about, so I will deal with it when I get home.

Thanks for the help. If I can't get anywhere with it when I get back, I'll start a new thread in the receiver support area.


----------



## Paul Secic

James Long said:


> The way the current offer is presented on the DISH website:
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/hdtv/default.aspx
> 
> Platinum HD is "regular price" $10 per month. It is listed as a "Special Bonus" - "Offer available to new customers only."
> 
> There is no limit mentioned, and DISH has allowed existing customers to drop HD and readd it (even minutes later) to get "HD & Platinum". While prices are always "subject to change" I hope that they don't force those with "HD & Platinum" to pay more.


If they do I'll just drop down to AT 250 and get STARZ & HBO. I don't like SHO.


----------



## Nick

I'm signing up for the new polychromatic pkg: full color on virtually all channels -- no extra charge! :joy:


----------



## Paul Secic

James Long said:


> Select "none of the above" and submit and confirm your decision to cancel HD. Then go back and select the new "HD & Platinum HD" option that will appear in the place of the options you currently see.
> 
> You will get a one time $5 charge for dropping your current HD package.
> 
> If you call in and make these changes you may be able to get the $5 waived.


So James I should be good to go. I got Dish last year after the U-verse fiasco.


----------



## James Long

Nick said:


> I'm signing up for the new polychromatic pkg: full color on virtually all channels -- no extra charge! :joy:


I already have 3D content on my DVR.

The third dimension (in this case) is time.


----------



## VDP07

James Long said:


> For those that have not (or don't) add Platinum to the old Bronze/Silver/Gold HD packages. Will their bill drop $10 without further action or will they need to commit / pay to get the bill reduced?


Rep at Retail Services believes those customers would be grandfathered as well. She's checking for sure and will email me with a definitive answer.


----------



## b177b80

word at the office is new customers dont have to add the platinum hd package. what about us getting platinum for free? will we be charged for it starting june 3rd and get our hd for free? no change in my bill then. currently hd & platinum is just one code. was told i cant drop platinum and keep hd because of this. will that change? as always to many questions guess i gotta hurry up and wait to see. EVANSVILLE HD LOCALS LIGHTING UP ON JUNE 15TH!!!!! BOUT DAMN TIME!!!!!


----------



## FogCutter

I'm cheap. Free for a 2 year commitment? Cool. Bring it on. Might even use the new coin to upgrade. Shudder the thought.


----------



## James Long

At the moment you can't add HD without Platinum HD. The total cost remains the same as without Platinum HD, $10 per month. After June 3rd ... no change for the "HD & Platinum HD" $10 customers ... for the rest, the memo is still out.


----------



## ShapeShifter

ShapeShifter said:


> Thanks for the help. If I can't get anywhere with it when I get back, I'll start a new thread in the receiver support area.


I'm back, and things did not magically fix themselves while I was gone. (But that's OK, I didn't expect there to be any change.)

Spent a couple minutes on the on-line tech support chat, and she immediately noticed that one of my receivers was not activated. She worked her magic, and few minutes later the receiver is fully functional, and the missing receiver shows up under the equipment tab of "My Account."

So, it all worked out in the end, and wasn't too painful (just a little frustrating.)

I noticed in the past that the third receiver didn't show up on-line, but since everything was working, I didn't worry about it. I'll bet the programming change wouldn't have caused me any issues if the third receiver had been listed all along.

So, thanks for all your help, looks like I'm good to go now with Platinum HD! :righton:


----------



## Dave

My question would be this then? How can Dish make you keep a premium service? Platinum HD is a premium service is it not? If they are offing free HD for life would they not have to offer it to every customer and not just the new customer? Also if you accept the 2 year renewal of your contract to get it, how can they not allow you to cancel the Platinum add on package? This looks like a whole new can of worms for them.


----------



## jkane

James Long said:


> I already have 3D content on my DVR. The third dimension (in this case) is time.


Ummm ... time is the 4th dimension. Left/Right, Front/Back, and Up/Down are the 3 dimensions. It would be 4D TV.


----------



## James Long

jkane said:


> Ummm ... time is the 4th dimension. Left/Right, Front/Back, and Up/Down are the 3 dimensions. It would be 4D TV.


Yep. I'm missing the "Front/Back" which leaves me with only 3D TV.


----------



## tsmacro

So I just recently saw a preliminary ad for this that was being submitted for approval, don't know if it was pre or post, honestly I don't think we were meant to see it yet. That being said the way the ad is worded it almost seems like the HD they're offering "free for life" is the platinum package, not the regular HD package. Which means if that's true it's really not any different than what they're doing currently offering the Platinum package free with the purchase of the regular HD package. Not saying this is for sure by any means, just reporting what I saw.


----------



## tcatdbs

Cool... I'm on Absolute and on paperless, so I get HD free for life! And since all I get is HD, they should drop my bill to zero! :hurah:


----------



## TulsaOK

Still waiting to see how much my bill drops.


----------



## Dave

Just received my June 5 to July 5 bill yesterday. No drop in the HD price. No ads for (NOW HD FREE FOR LIFE). As some have said, they got to work out the bugs on how to do this. If they do it at all.


----------



## James Long

Dave said:


> Just received my June 5 to July 5 bill yesterday. No drop in the HD price. No ads for (NOW HD FREE FOR LIFE). As some have said, they got to work out the bugs on how to do this. If they do it at all.


Unless I missed it, we still need to find out what happens to the current HD subscribers who didn't upgrade to add Platinum since last August. (Or the uninformed who are still paying $20 for their HD.)

My June bill was created at the end of April (and is already paid). I suspect we will see the changes on our July bills.


----------



## tedb3rd

With the change of offering "free" HD channels (with a commitment), let's not forget one of the most important aspects of DBS forums: COMPLAINING about DN and DTV not adding more, more, MORE, HD channels (even if they don't have HD content)!!

Geez, let us not get distracted.


----------



## phrelin

tedb3rd said:


> With the change of offering "free" HD channels (with a commitment), let's not forget one of the most important aspects of DBS forums: COMPLAINING about DN and DTV not adding more, more, MORE, HD channels (even if they don't have HD content)!!
> 
> Geez, let us not get distracted.


Yeah. Where is AMC HD , IFC HD , and...


----------



## Bigg

What if someone signed up for DISH now? Would they be able to drop platinum and pay $10/mo less in a month or so?


----------



## Michael P

I wonder what this means for my account. Currently I'm a 250 sub with a 622 and no HD (Enabling fee waived due to being a former 921 owner). Will the HD versions of my 250 subscription get turned on automatically (since I already have paperless billing and auto-pay)?


----------



## BattleZone

Michael P said:


> I wonder what this means for my account. Currently I'm a 250 sub with a 622 and no HD (Enabling fee waived due to being a former 921 owner). Will the HD versions of my 250 subscription get turned on automatically (since I already have paperless billing and auto-pay)?


Yes, you're going to automatically be enrolled in "Free HD for Life." BTW, there is no longer any enabling fee for HD receivers for anyone. That was dropped in Feb.


----------



## Bigg

How would a recent sign-up switch? Just the same as everyone else?


----------



## BattleZone

Bigg said:


> How would a recent sign-up switch? Just the same as everyone else?


If you're already signed up with autopay and paperless billing, there's nothing else you need to do.

If not, then wait for June 3rd, log into the Dish website, and either pay the $99 fee or convert to autopay with paperless billing, and you're all set.


----------



## Dave

Could you point me to the Dish artical showing where Dish has made an official annoucment in print or any where on there official web site that states any of this is going to happen?


----------



## thomasjk

See http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-network-forum/213532-new-pricing-chart.html


----------



## GrumpyBear

Dave said:


> Could you point me to the Dish artical showing where Dish has made an official annoucment in print or any where on there official web site that states any of this is going to happen?


You wont see anything for the open market from Dish, until its "Offically" released. So look for this to be announced from Dish June 4th. Dish will reward those that are currently in the programs, and will want to collect as many $99 onetime fees as possible from those that aren't in the programs now, or don't want to be part of the programs.

Take the news we get from the Retailers early as a silver cloud, so you know what to expect before it happens.


----------



## BattleZone

Dave said:


> Could you point me to the Dish artical showing where Dish has made an official annoucment in print or any where on there official web site that states any of this is going to happen?


As has pretty much always been the case, upcoming promotions are announced to retailers and fulfillment sources (read: installers) in advance of their official start date, so that the organization can prepare for the changes in demand for various products affected by the promotion, as well as other changes, such as updated paperwork and/or procedures.

Dish will *publically* announce this promotion on its roll-out date, which is around June 3-4. Until then, you won't see anything about promotions that aren't yet in effect. None of that is at all unusual.

This promotion was announced at the retailer's annual Team Summit, so it's had more exposure than some others have, but you can be very, very confident that it's going to happen.


----------



## Dave

Actually it can not happen as has been announced in these forums. # 1 Dish is not going to give anyine free service. Dish Turbo packs are HD only. Do you mean to tell me that some one on Turbo will get from Dish for life free? # 2 There are still way to many facts and fictions being left out. I do have Dish and am very happy with Dish. But the fact remains until Dish officially puts it out to the public, there are to many changes that can and will happen. So for now even though we do have members on here in the know, Dish ultimately has to actually name the deal. To many times rumors get started that do not happen. Yes I am a skeptic. But I also want to wait and see the official deals before I jump up and down singing anyones praises.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Dave said:


> Actually it can not happen as has been announced in these forums. # 1 Dish is not going to give anyine free service. Dish Turbo packs are HD only. Do you mean to tell me that some one on Turbo will get from Dish for life free? # 2 There are still way to many facts and fictions being left out. I do have Dish and am very happy with Dish. But the fact remains until Dish officially puts it out to the public, there are to many changes that can and will happen. So for now even though we do have members on here in the know, Dish ultimately has to actually name the deal. To many times rumors get started that do not happen. Yes I am a skeptic. But I also want to wait and see the official deals before I jump up and down singing anyones praises.


?????
All that has been announced is the $10 HD fee will be going away, if you have Autopay and paperless or Pay a one time fee of $99 to stop paying the $10 HD fee. TURBO levels are Packages, NOT access to HD feeds, Huge Difference here.


----------



## Dave

So from what I see here. The HD add on is actually going to be the HD Platinum package that some are receiving for free now. In order for my bill to go down the $ 10 I would have to drop the Platinum add package. Then extend my contract another 2 years?


----------



## GrumpyBear

Dave said:


> So from what I see here. The HD add on is actually going to be the HD Platinum package that some are receiving for free now. In order for my bill to go down the $ 10 I would have to drop the Platinum add package. Then extend my contract another 2 years?


If you don't want the 2yr extention, pay the $99 one-time fee. If you already have the HD+Platinum for $10 you wont see a price decrease, if you keep Platinum, like has been posted several times already. Not everybody has them bundled, not everybody has Platinum.

All that is happening is Dish is keeping the Cable companies from saying Dish charges Extra to get the HD versions of a channel, where Cable gives them to you for "free".

Dish has grown the Platinum package to the point, were they think they can get $10 for it. I for one will be keeping Platinum.
Last August lots of us, were saying Dish would seperate Platinum from HD, and would be charging for it again, as it was a mistake that let current subs get it at the same price as new users. With the HD additions, some of us were worried how much, this was going to be, when they broke Platinum off. Its nice to see that Market pressure to remove the HD fee, has made the seperation, a trade off in the overall price, instead of a price increase.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Dave said:


> So from what I see here. The HD add on is actually going to be the HD Platinum package that some are receiving for free now. In order for my bill to go down the $ 10 I would have to drop the Platinum add package. Then extend my contract another 2 years?


If you don't want the 2yr extention, pay the $99 one-time fee. Its been posted several times already, "If" you already have the HD+Platinum for $10 you wont see a price decrease, if you keep Platinum. Not everybody has them bundled, not everybody has Platinum.

All that is happening is Dish is keeping the Cable companies from saying Dish charges Extra to get the HD versions of a channel, where Cable gives them to you for "free". 
Dish has grown the Platinum package to the point, were they think they can get $10 for it. I for one will be keeping Platinum.

Last August lots of us, were saying Dish would seperate Platinum from HD, and would be charging for it again, as it was a mistake that let current subs get it at the same price as new users. With the HD additions, some of us were worried how much, this was going to be, when they broke Platinum off. Its nice to see that Market pressure to remove the HD fee, has made the seperation, a trade off in the overall price, instead of a price increase.


----------



## CABill

Michael P said:


> I wonder what this means for my account. Currently I'm a 250 sub with a 622 and no HD (Enabling fee waived due to being a former 921 owner).


It means your bill (AT200 also) will increase by $2/month on bills generated after 3-Jun. Giveth and takethaway with the mid year price hike for AT200 & AT250.


----------



## Dave

Why would there be a mid year price hike? What does this have to do with the free HD for life? I would have no problem with an extra 2 years. But where does this extra $ 2 add on nid year fee come in for the HD fee.


----------



## VDP07

VDP07 said:


> Existing Customer Accounts Already Subscribing to the $10/mo. "HD & Platinum" Add-on Before June 3, 2010 - Existing customers who were subscribing to the $10/mo. "HD & Platinum" package prior to June 3, 2010, will be automatically grandfathered into "HD Free for Life" without being required to enter into a 24-month "HD Free for Life" commitment OR pay the $99 HD Programming Upgrade Fee. These customers will experience no price change due to their participation in this offer; they will receive "HD Free for Life" for the life of their account and will be charged for the $10/mo. HDPlatinum add-on package.


Additional info/clarification as of this morning. Existing HD only add-on customers (non HDPlatinum) will not be grandfathered into the "HD Free for Life" promo. After being grandfathered on the 3rd, HDPlatinum custmers, if they wish, will be able to drop the Platinum portion of their programming and as a result will see a $10 a month drop in their bill. Customers who have HD equipment but don't subscribe to HD programming (HD enabled) will not be converted to "HD Free for Life" customers. In short, the above quoted promo details descibe precisely which customers (HDPlatinum only) will be grandfathered.


----------



## GrumpyBear

CABill said:


> It means your bill (AT200 also) will increase by $2/month on bills generated after 3-Jun. Giveth and takethaway with the mid year price hike for AT200 & AT250.


I noticed that this morning AT200 from 52.99 to 54.99, AT250 62.99 to 64.99, makes for a $8 difference, instead of $10, for those that were paying for the HD.

For those of us with the HD+Platinum, we will see a $2 Bump, if we keep Platinum. Drop Platinum you will see $8 drop. So for those of us the the HD+Platinum, Dish is charging $12 for Platinum, instead of the old $10.


----------



## coldsteel

GrumpyBear said:


> So for those of us the the HD+Platinum, Dish is charging $12 for Platinum, instead of the old $10.


Not at all. You're paying $2 more for SD, not HD.


----------



## phrelin

Hmmm. A $2 rate increase in June. Oh well, no more HD charge which makes sense to me. It's now just TV.

IMHO the Platinum package is worth as much as any of the Premium packages.


----------



## James Long

So if you have HD without Platinum SIGN UP NOW for "HD & Platinum HD" ... then drop the Platinum HD next month if you want to pay the $10 less.


----------



## CABill

Dave said:


> Why would there be a mid year price hike? What does this have to do with the free HD for life?


My reply was directed to Michael P. I don't know who will or won't get "for life", but Michael doesn't presently sub to HD and I *suspect* he won't get "for life" on a grandfathered basis. Unless he elects to sub to HD & Plat soon, I *think* the only change he will see is the $2 increase to his SD only subscription without getting HD. I could easily be wrong, but that's quite a bit different from him getting HD for $0 as he'd been advised.


----------



## CABill

GrumpyBear said:


> For those of us with the HD+Platinum, we will see a $2 Bump, if we keep Platinum. Drop Platinum you will see $8 drop. So for those of us the the HD+Platinum, Dish is charging $12 for Platinum, instead of the old $10.


I'm AT120 with HD+Plat and AT120 doesn't increase in your thumbnail in post #85. Rather than think of myself as not "one of us", I'll instead claim DISH is going after the guys with the bucks that can afford their RSN.


----------



## phrelin

coldsteel said:


> Not at all. You're paying $2 more for SD, not HD.


Yes, so it doesn't make any sense not to have HD as the revenue loss for the HD fee is now being recovered from SD customers. Your first receiver or DVR is included whether it's HD or SD. And since February 1, whether HD or SD the monthly fee is the same for additional receivers or DVRs.

Anyone want to speculate why those changes are occurring now? I'm going to over in this thread.


----------



## GrumpyBear

CABill said:


> I'm AT120 with HD+Plat and AT120 doesn't increase in your thumbnail in post #85. Rather than think of myself as not "one of us", I'll instead claim DISH is going after the guys with the bucks that can afford their RSN.


Granted I only mentioned AT200 and AT250, I didn't talk about AT120
So for "THOSE" of us in, the talked about packages, AT200 and AT250, and have been enjoying HD+Platinum, and have been enjoying HD+Platinum when they were $10 each, we will be paying an extra $2 to the Platinum, for that sweet HD+Platnum deal, and now have the ability down the road to drop $12 of it and still keep the HD for Free, instead of the old $10 that we paid this time last year for HD.


----------



## GrumpyBear

coldsteel said:


> Not at all. You're paying $2 more for SD, not HD.


Most others are paying $2 more for SD, as its a package increase. Granted those same users aren't seeing a $10 decrease either.

For those of us AT200 and AT250 with HD+Platinum, and have been enjoying HD+Platinum and focus on HD, and in this HD for free thread. Its really a $2 increase to Platinum for us, compared to how things worked this time last year, in the overall scheme and balancing act. Or for any user that has had HD+Platinum and never took advantage of the August change that allowed them to combine everything for $10.


----------



## Lt Disher

GrumpyBear said:


> Most others are paying $2 more for SD, as its a package increase. Granted those same users aren't seeing a $10 decrease either.
> 
> For those of us AT200 and AT250 with HD+Platinum, and have been enjoying HD+Platinum and focus on HD, and in this HD for free thread. Its really a $2 increase to Platinum for us, compared to how things worked this time last year, in the overall scheme and balancing act. Or for any user that has had HD+Platinum and never took advantage of the August change that allowed them to combine everything for $10.


I don't know why you are trying to make this so complicated. It is NOT a $2 increase for Platinum. Platinum is still $10. There is a $2 increase is in the Top 200 and Top 250 packages. Your analysis is making this way too complicated.


----------



## coldsteel

Lt Disher said:


> I don't know why you are trying to make this so complicated. It is NOT a $2 increase for Platinum. Platinum is still $10. There is a $2 increase is in the Top 200 and Top 250 packages. Your analysis is making this way too complicated.


Huzzah, good sir.


----------



## jsfisher

GrumpyBear said:


> If you don't want the 2yr extention, pay the $99 one-time fee.


You and I are parsing the offer differently. As I read it, the 24 month extension is a given, then you have a choice of paperless/autopay OR the $99 one time fee.

x AND (y OR z) vs. (x AND ) or z


----------



## GrumpyBear

jsfisher said:


> You and I are parsing the offer differently. As I read it, the 24 month extension is a given, then you have a choice of paperless/autopay OR the $99 one time fee.
> 
> x AND (y OR z) vs. (x AND ) or z


*Requires 24-month commitment and AutoPay with Paperless Billing OR $99 One-time HD Programming Upgrade. 
I am seeing it as you get it for free, if you meet all, 3 factors. In this case a 2yr commitment, Autopay and Paperless billing. Or Pay a onetime fee, of $99, and get it that way with no commitment, Autopay or paperless billing. Allowing for users that don't like Autopay, and want a Paper trail bill, to be able to have the benefit as well, for a price.

I wont put in the math, as some already think its to complicated to look at how a business model is created, when factoring in a price increase, with a price cut, and the addition of a new package. on multiple levels. Granted it only takes 30 seconds to figure out, the math and business models are just to complicated.


----------



## txcoonass

VDP07 said:


> Additional info/clarification as of this morning. Existing HD only add-on customers (non HDPlatinum) will not be grandfathered into the "HD Free for Life" promo. After being grandfathered on the 3rd, HDPlatinum custmers, if they wish, will be able to drop the Platinum portion of their programming and as a result will see a $10 a month drop in their bill. Customers who have HD equipment but don't subscribe to HD programming (HD enabled) will not be converted to "HD Free for Life" customers. In short, the above quoted promo details descibe precisely which customers (HDPlatinum only) will be grandfathered.


To confirm, if I am existing HDPlatinum customer, I will be able to drop Platinum and see $10 drop in bill. But will I still be required to sign up for autopay/2 year commitment to do this or will the grandfather clause allow me to avoid these requirements?


----------



## TulsaOK

So by getting something "free for life" my bill will go up $2. No more free stuff for me, please.


----------



## VDP07

txcoonass said:


> To confirm, if I am existing HDPlatinum customer, I will be able to drop Platinum and see $10 drop in bill. But will I still be required to sign up for autopay/2 year commitment to do this or will the grandfather clause allow me to avoid these requirements?


No autopay, no paperless billing, no commitment, no $99 HD upgrade fee. Existing HDPlatinum customers score "HD Free for Life" with no catches.


----------



## James Long

Kent Taylor said:


> So by getting something "free for life" my bill will go up $2. No more free stuff for me, please.


Cancel HD and see how much your bill goes up.

AT120 w or w/o HD ... $39.99 (SD same price)
AT120+ w or w/o HD ... $44.99 (SD same price)
AT200 w or w/o HD ... $54.99 (was $52.99 for SD)
AT250 w or w/o HD ... $64.99 (was $62.99 for SD)
AEP w or w/o HD ... $99.99 (SD same price)

EVERYONE in the AT200/AT250 world is getting a price increase. The people I feel for are those who are still paying $10 for the Bronze HD/Silver HD/Gold HD and either didn't bother or don't know about the "HD & Platinum HD" for $10 offer. It seems they (and new customers after June 3rd) are the "victims" here. They will have to pay the $99 or make the commitment to get the free.

If you want to pay SD pricing for HD viewing the time to act is now. Add the + Platinum HD if you have not already done so and drop it in June if you wish. Or do nothing not get the "Platinum" channels but still pay the $10 more. Your choice.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Kent Taylor said:


> So by getting something "free for life" my bill will go up $2. No more free stuff for me, please.


Hehehehehehe, 
thats funny, yet sadly true. 
Well you can drop the Platinum channels and save $8


----------



## Dave

So back to HD free for life. If I keep the Platinum package my bill goes up. If I drop platinum my bill actually will just be charged $ 2 instead of $ 10 for HD. This is do to the $ 2 mid year price increase for 200 or 250 packages.


----------



## Jason

I currently subscribe to America's Top 200 With Locals for $52.99
and SilverHD for $10.00.

So would the best option for me to save money be to cancel my SilverHD package and then resubscribe to the current HD package before June 3rd?

If I understand correctly, I can get the Platinum package free right now if I sign up for the new HD package. Then starting June 3rd, I could cancel the Platinum HD package and get $10 knocked off my bill. However, the price of the new America's Top 200 would increase to $54.99. So the end result would be me saving $8/month off my current bill???

Do I got this right? The only catch is I need to sign a 2 year contract extension to get the Free HD for life promotion (I already have credit card autopay and paperless billing). If I didn't sign up for the 2 year contract extension or pay the $99 HD upgrade fee, then my bill would actually go up $2 per month???

This is pretty confusing so thanks in advance to anyone that helps me out!


----------



## James Long

Dave said:


> So back to HD free for life. If I keep the Platinum package my bill goes up. If I drop platinum my bill actually will just be charged $ 2 instead of $ 10 for HD. This is do to the $ 2 mid year price increase for 200 or 250 packages.


No, you will be charged $2 more for the base package. That extra $2 applies regardless of if you have HD. If you drop Platinum HD after June 3rd you will drop $10 off of your bill (not $2).

AT200 without HD ... $52.99 today, $54.99 June 3
AT200 with HD ... $62.99 today, $54.99 June 3
AT250 with HD & Platinum HD ... $62.99 today, $64.99 June 3
AT200 without HD ... $62.99 today, $64.99 June 3
AT250 with HD ... $62.99 today, $64.99 June 3
AT250 with HD & Platinum HD ... $72.99 today, $74.99 June 3



Jason said:


> I currently subscribe to America's Top 200 With Locals for $52.99
> and SilverHD for $10.00.
> 
> So would the best option for me to save money be to cancel my SilverHD package and then resubscribe to the current HD package before June 3rd?


Yes. If you wait until after June 3 you will have to commit.



> If I understand correctly, I can get the Platinum package free right now if I sign up for the new HD package. Then starting June 3rd, I could cancel the Platinum HD package and get $10 knocked off my bill. However, the price of the new America's Top 200 would increase to $54.99. So the end result would be me saving $8/month off my current bill???


Correct. With no commitment or $99 fee if you change to "HD & Platinum HD" before June 3rd. You will likely be charged the $5 downgrade fee when you drop your SilverHD. But that is better than $99 or the autopay/paperless/commitment.



> Do I got this right? The only catch is I need to sign a 2 year contract extension to get the Free HD for life promotion (I already have credit card autopay and paperless billing). If I didn't sign up for the 2 year contract extension or pay the $99 HD upgrade fee, then my bill would actually go up $2 per month???


As long as you have "HD & Platinum HD" before June 3rd there will be no commitment or fees (and no requirement for autopay/paperless billing). Wait until after June 3rd and you will have to pay or commit.


----------



## VDP07

James Long said:


> ........As long as you have "HD & Platinum HD" before June 3rd there will be no commitment or fees (and no requirement for autopay/paperless billing). Wait until after June 3rd and you will have to pay or commit.


Correct and thank you James for being clearer on the details than I apparently have been. :grin:


----------



## Jason

Thanks for the reply James! I just dropped the SilverHd package and added the HD & Platinum HD package.


----------



## Jupiter

I currently have AT250 and HD for an extra $10

If I understand this correctly.... I should drop the HD package ($5 fee) Then since adding Platinum is free right now, I should then add the HD + Platinum for $10... Then when June 3rd comes around, I will have HD for life with no extra commitment. Correct?

So essentially I will be getting the Platinum package for the same price I was paying just for the HD package before???


If I do nothing.... I will still be paying the same for just the HD package and would have to do one of the commitments in order to get the deal... Correct???


----------



## MadScientist

Reading all these post about getting HD for free for life I can’t tell if I coming or going. Maybe I am having one of those days that I like to call: “Having a brain fart”. So here is my question I have the AEP + Locals + HD & Platinum. My understanding is that I don’t have to do anything. If I what HD for life, I then would pay the $99.00 to have (get) no commitment and my bill would go down $10.00 per month?

Maybe we need a new posting on this HD for free for life and only have information needed to make a decision on this HD for life. I know this is an open forum but there is just too much contradiction in information being floated.


----------



## phrelin

Here's what I understand.

It used to be HD for $10, Platinum for $10.
Then in August 2009, it became HD with Platinum for $10, but existing customers had to jump through hoops to get the price to drop from $20 to $10.
Apparently in June, it will become Platinum for $10 and no charge for HD and it _appears_ if you have HD & Platinum all you might notice is an line description change on your bill without having to do anything.
I'll post here if after I see my June 1 statement which is usually available a day or two late when they make changes like this.

The "Free for Life" is a marketing thing, not meaningful. It just means HD is now defined as TV. Oh, and apparently some or all of the regular packages are going to cost $2 more.


----------



## Dave

Its my understanding that on June 3, 2010, that the 200 and 250 packages are going to go up $ 2. So if you have either of these packages and HD with Plastinum right now and do nothing. Then your bill for either of these packages will increase $ 2 per month. So no break for current customers with these packages and these add ons. But actually a higher bill starting June 3, 2010.


----------



## Paul Secic

GrumpyBear said:


> *Requires 24-month commitment and AutoPay with Paperless Billing OR $99 One-time HD Programming Upgrade.
> I am seeing it as you get it for free, if you meet all, 3 factors. In this case a 2yr commitment, Autopay and Paperless billing. Or Pay a onetime fee, of $99, and get it that way with no commitment, Autopay or paperless billing. Allowing for users that don't like Autopay, and want a Paper trail bill, to be able to have the benefit as well, for a price.
> 
> I wont put in the math, as some already think its to complicated to look at how a business model is created, when factoring in a price increase, with a price cut, and the addition of a new package. on multiple levels. Granted it only takes 30 seconds to figure out, the math and business models are just to complicated.


We have Autopay, paperless. Will I have AEP + Platiumum come June 4th?


----------



## Lt Disher

phrelin said:


> Here's what I understand.
> 
> It used to be HD for $10, Platinum for $10.
> Then in August 2009, it became HD with Platinum for $10, but existing customers had to jump through hoops to get the price to drop from $20 to $10.
> Apparently in June, it will become Platinum for $10 and no charge for HD and it _appears_ if you have HD & Platinum all you might notice is an line description change on your bill without having to do anything.
> I'll post here if after I see my June 1 statement which is usually available a day or two late when they make changes like this.
> 
> The "Free for Life" is a marketing thing, not meaningful. It just means HD is now defined as TV. Oh, and apparently some or all of the regular packages are going to cost $2 more.


I agree that this is a marketing thing, but I do not agree that it is not meaningful. If you are a person who does not have Platinum, you can get the free for life promotion and have a $8/month reduction in your bill. That is meaningful to me. (HD level $10 - increase in base package $2 = $8 less)


----------



## James Long

MadScientist said:


> Reading all these post about getting HD for free for life I can't tell if I coming or going. Maybe I am having one of those days that I like to call: "Having a brain fart". So here is my question I have the AEP + Locals + HD & Platinum. My understanding is that I don't have to do anything. If I what HD for life, I then would pay the $99.00 to have (get) no commitment and my bill would go down $10.00 per month?


The best thing to do is check your bill. Look at how your HD is charged.
If it says Bronze HD, Silver HD or Gold HD as a $10 package *ACT NOW*.
If it says "HD & Platinum HD" there is no reason to do anything now.

If you have separate line items for Bronze/Silver/Gold and "Platinum HD" you should have done the drop add dance months ago (and saved yourself $10 a month since August).

(These statements apply to people with the $10 HD add ons, not the former "Turbo HD" or "Absolute" HD only packages.)


----------



## haeffb

Thank you, James.

Switched my AT200 + SilverHD + HBO/Showtime to HD+Platinum and was given the free HBO/Showtime for three months. $66 - 5 = $61 saved for switching and getting the Platinum channels for "free". Awesome.


----------



## Dave

Any word yet on what day Dish will make the official announcement on the free HD for life ?


----------



## GrumpyBear

Like all Dish announcements, after it is offical. So look for it miday on the 3rd.
Hope you get all your duck in order today to get HD for free and Platinum for $10.


----------



## James Long

GrumpyBear said:


> Like all Dish announcements, after it is offical. So look for it miday on the 3rd.
> Hope you get all your duck in order today to get HD for free and Platinum for $10.


I wonder if someone at DISH is sweating it out hoping that they make it until Thursday before many more customers make the change?

Go ahead, ruin their day. 

*Make SURE you subscribe to "HD & Platinum HD" before June 3rd.*


----------



## GrumpyBear

James Long said:


> I wonder if someone at DISH is sweating it out hoping that they make it until Thursday before many more customers make the change?
> 
> Go ahead, ruin their day.
> 
> *Make SURE you subscribe to "HD & Platinum HD" before June 3rd.*


You think that somebody, is the same person who kind of screwed up, with the entire Platinum and HD combo launch, last August?


----------



## justcallme61

What's so bad about the commitment? Why doesn't anyone wanna do it? Dish does everything SOOOO confusing...None of this makes sense to me. I'm still trying to figure out what I would be paying WITHOUT HD, let alone if I should go through the hassle of trying to get it for free and possibly end up paying for it somehow


----------



## phrelin

OK. Did someone not get the memo? I have autopay and ebill. Here's screenshots of last month and this month - bills dated May 1, 2010 and June 1, 2010, the latter covering service from June 17 - July 16. No $2 increase, no new label for for Platinum.


----------



## thomasjk

My understanding is that the changes are effective 6/3. I expect that my next bill will show the changes. My current bill for 6/4 to 7/3 is the same so far.


----------



## phrelin

thomasjk said:


> My understanding is that the changes are effective 6/3. I expect that my next bill will show the changes. My current bill for 6/4 to 7/3 is the same so far.


I am puzzling about that "effective 6/3." It's hard to imagine I'm getting a $2 break for June 17-July 16! Because my bill date is the 1st of each month, I never get a break. But if my July 1 bill shows the increase, I'll be a little happier than I might otherwise have been.


----------



## James Long

phrelin said:


> I am puzzling about that "effective 6/3." It's hard to imagine I'm getting a $2 break for June 17-July 16! Because my bill date is the 1st of each month, I never get a break. But if my July 1 bill shows the increase, I'll be a little happier than I might otherwise have been.


I've never paid a February 1st price change until my March-April bill. Be happy with the break you are getting!


----------



## BobaBird

Right. If it's like the regular February changes, it will go into effect _for you_ with the first bill generated after the company makes the change.


----------



## OinkinOregon

As with most new promotions that Dish throws out they are not prepared yet again.

Called to have this added and the rep. said existing customer's are to upgrade via the My Account on the website, that the representatives are not able to make the change. He did not however know how to accomplish this.

I told him that it looks like you should go to My Account>Programming there you will see an option under "Available channels" Called (In my case) "HD 250 Free" You should be able to select this option and then select "Review and Order" at the bottom.

Currently this is BROKE and DISH is working on it. The answer is try back later.:nono2:


----------



## pitflyer

HD CHANNELS (learn more)
HD 120 $10.00
HD 250 $10.00
HD Max $10.00
HD 200 $10.00
HD Dos $10.00
HD Max Free $0.00
HD 250 Free $0.00
HD 120 Free $0.00
HD 200 Free $0.00
HD Dos Free $0.00
None of the Above
Upgrade to HD Platinum for an extra $10/mo.

This is what the screen says (you'll only see the one that applies to you), like me for HD 250. I guess that 'HD 250' is the regular HD that costs, and 'HD 250 Free' is the one that I qualify for as a customer prior to June 3rd. But then it seems that for new customers HD+Platinum will cost $20. 

I'm going to wait a little while before I try to downgrade just to HD Free.


----------



## phrelin

Here's a screenshot of what I get:








I don't remember seeing the Dish America options available before.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo

phrelin said:


> Again, HD channels at this point in time for all intents and purposes means TV channels, so a statement that there will be no additional charge for HD channels simply means that you are already paying for those TV channels. We've reached the tipping point where SD channels are no longer important in the scheme of things.


Yep, now because the majority of the national channels are in HD, and every TV sold today is HD, it'd be kind of stupid to keep charging that $10 Premium for suscribing to a prestigious package...know what I mean. In other words, HD programming is pretty much a standard option now, just as A/C became a standard option in vehicles about 20-25 years ago.


----------



## phrelin

Lincoln6Echo said:


> Yep, now because the majority of the national channels are in HD, and every TV sold today is HD, it'd be kind of stupid to keep charging that $10 Premium for suscribing to a prestigious package...know what I mean. In other words, HD programming is pretty much a standard option now, just as A/C became a standard option in vehicles about 20-25 years ago.


Same thing became true for color TV about 50 years ago - you bought a TV, it was color replacing your old B/W. Of course NBC has some dumb "we're in color" promo that I don't understand.


----------



## phrelin

phrelin said:


> Here's a screenshot of what I get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember seeing the Dish America options available before.


The Dish America "learn more" link doesn't work.


----------



## James Long

phrelin said:


> Here's a screenshot of what I get:
> 
> I don't remember seeing the Dish America options available before.


I'm not seeing them when I log in, but otherwise the screen I see is the same.

I like Platinum HD so I don't plan on doing the "downgrade" from "HD & Platinum HD" to the HD Free option.
I'm hopeful that we get good reports from people making the change.


----------



## Michael P

I clicked on "HD250 Free" and it took me to another page that informed me that I had 2 options, a 2-year commitment or a one time $99 HD fee.

There is no way to select which option you want on this page  From previous posts if you call in they tell you to use the web page to order.


----------



## phrelin

Michael P said:


> I clicked on "HD250 Free" and it took me to another page that informed me that I had 2 options, a 2-year commitment or a one time $99 HD fee.
> 
> There is no way to select which option you want on this page  From previous posts if you call in they tell you to use the web page to order.


Since right at this moment I can't sign into my account, my guess is that Darryl and his other brother Darryl aren't quite done with the web site revisions. But based on what I see now for new customers (screenshot below), it appears that the new 2-year commitment & autopay w/paperless is the only real option unless you really want to give them $99.


----------



## pitflyer

Yeah, their website is hosed right now.. getting all sorts of WebLogic (ie their web server) error messages. Another great IT rollout by Dish Network!


----------



## phrelin

OK, got back into my account and clicked the 200 for life box and instantly got this screen:








And yes, you get to that screen and there is no "continue" or "next" or "back" to allow you to continue.:sure:


----------



## Rob Glasser

From Dish Network Corporate Communications:

Hello,

Beginning today, DISH Network is the first and only pay-TV provider beaming free HD for life to new and existing customers.

This is the first time any company in the multichannel video distribution business has offered both new and existing customers their core HD channels (in any America's Top package) free for the life of their accounts.

Now DISH customers have access to the most HD in the industry for free using the most advanced HD DVR receivers.

Please let me know if I can answer any additional questions for you - happy to serve as a resource. And, in the meantime, check out the newest commercials (a departure from the side-by-side spots you're used to) on YouTube: www.youtube.com/dishSTUDIO.

Thanks,


----------



## Rob Glasser

Just to add some additional information, it applies to new and existing subs. You have to sign a 24 month agreement and use autopay. 

I went into my account online and I have the ability to switch from the $10.00 version to the free version.


----------



## phrelin

Rob Glasser said:


> Just to add some additional information, it applies to new and existing subs. You have to sign a 24 month agreement and use autopay.
> 
> I went into my account online and I have the ability to switch from the $10.00 version to the free version.


As noted on the other thread Free HD for life? is it so. I tried it to do it, but it doesn't work just yet.

EDIT: Also there is some info out there (rumor or whatever) that is saying existing customers with HD & Platinum (and maybe autopay and ebill) may be grandfathered.


----------



## thomasjk

Wait until your next bill generates. If you already have the HD\Platinum package you will be automatically grandfathered into HD for Life.


----------



## phrelin

thomasjk said:


> Wait until your next bill generates. If you already have the HD\Platinum package you will be automatically grandfathered into HD for Life.


That's what I'm hoping. But I'll have to see it to believe it. I guess I'm skeptical since right now it *appears* they want a 24 mo commitment from existing customers, although that may ultimately just be for those who don't have HD. Maybe we'll know more when the web site updates are completed "soon."


----------



## bnborg

It doesn't seem to make any sense.

When I go to the programming page under my account, it is like #235 posted by Phrelin above. It shows me not subscribed to HD: "America's 250" under American SD and "None of the Above" are the boxes shown checked.

And yet, like Phrelin's, at the top it shows HD & Platinum under CURRENT PROGRAMMING.

I think I will wait and see.

On what page do you see a "200 for life" link?


----------



## pitflyer

The direct link for the HD For Life offer seems to be 
https://customersupport.dishnetwork.com/customercare/hdoffer/prepHDOffer.do

If look at the source code they seem to be working on a place for you to put your CC for the $99 charge. Hope they are still implementing the logic so existing customers don't have to pay/commit.


----------



## l8er

FWIW, my guess is that if you jumped through the hoops sometime after August, 2009 (to get the free Platinum deal), so your bill says:

HD & Platinum $10.00

you now have HD "free" and will be paying $10 for Platinum from here on, with no action necessary by you.

OR - I could be wrong.

My bill is generated on the 26th so I won't see a change (if there even is one) until next time.


----------



## bnborg

There must be too many of us trying to check this out.

When I try to click either a Channels Included button or a Compare English Packages link on https://customersupport.dishnetwork.com/DishCart/corePackageSelection.do?methodCall=prep IE just hangs.


----------



## James Long

l8er said:


> FWIW, my guess is that if you jumped through the hoops sometime after August, 2009 (to get the free Platinum deal), so your bill says:
> 
> HD & Platinum $10.00
> 
> you now have HD "free" and will be paying $10 for Platinum from here on, with no action necessary by you.


The account information phrelin posted earlier in the thread matches mine --- still showing "HD & Platinum HD" as being on the account (at the top of the programming page) with the option to change to a HD or HD Free package at the top of the right hand column.

Perhaps there will be some mass conversion later? I would not mess with it today.

BTW: Checking with a friend who did not do the "HD & Platinum HD" offer their Gold HD $10 add-on was converted to "HD 250", not "HD 250 Free". It looks like they will need to make a commitment to reduce their bill. This may just be a renaming in the DISH system and not a true conversion from one code to another.

DISH may just leave "HD & Platinum HD" as is on people's bills. I'm hoping they allow "HD & Platinum HD" customers to drop the Platinum without a commitment but apparently not today.


----------



## VandyCWG

as a DirecTV subscriber..
Here is hoping they follow suit.


----------



## ZBoomer

This is nice, but since we are approaching where all TV *is* HD, sorta just marketing IMO.

So saying we have HD free for life is like saying if we pay our bill, we get all the channels in our package for "free", lol.

It's all good though, great way to promote the fact that HDTV *is *TV now.


----------



## Michael P

bnborg said:


> On what page do you see a "200 for life" link?


I guess you only see it if you are a current top-200 (SD) sub.

I only see a "250 HD for life" on mine. I have a 622 w/o any HD pack (the locals do come in HD as well as the part-time RSN feeds and premiums (when I was getting them as a free for 3 months promo).


----------



## Hutchinshouse

lawmangrant said:


> as a DirecTV subscriber..
> Here is hoping they follow suit.


+1

Competition is grand!


----------



## Piratefan98

lawmangrant said:


> as a DirecTV subscriber..
> Here is hoping they follow suit.


Me too. It will be interesting to see if this puts any pressure on DirecTV. I know nothing is "free", and it's all a lot of marketing, packaging, etc., but still ..... in this day and age where HD is becoming mainstream, paying any sort of premium for it seems antiquated. Charge what you want for packages, extras, sports tiers, etc., but don't have a stand-alone charge for HD service, IMO.

Jeff


----------



## TulsaOK

I clicked on HD for Life in My Account and got:

_"You do not have an HD-Ready receiver on your account in order to view HD programming.
Please call 1-888-884-2741 to upgrade a receiver according to our DISH'n It Up offer. For details on DISH'n It Up go to dish.com/DIU.

After your new HD-Ready receiver activated, please return to this web page to sign up for HD For Life."_


----------



## bnborg

Now I did see Free HD 250 (unchecked) on my programming page.

Then it timed out on me while I had lunch. All I get now is Unable to logon to system due to technical difficulties. Please try again.

But then, from the Dishnetwork home page, I clicked My Account/Change Programming and was taken to, yes, my programming page, as if I was still logged in. But the Dish America packages were not there anymore, and everything under Available Channels/HD Programming is greyed out and un-selectable. And None of the Above is still selected.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Piratefan98 said:


> Me too. It will be interesting to see if this puts any pressure on DirecTV. I know nothing is "free", and it's all a lot of marketing, packaging, etc., but still ..... in this day and age where HD is becoming mainstream, paying any sort of premium for it seems antiquated. Charge what you want for packages, extras, sports tiers, etc., but don't have a stand-alone charge for HD service, IMO.
> 
> Jeff


If nothing else it will, but an end to those Cable commercials, and will stop Cable from saying how much a yr they can save you over an HD fee.


----------



## James Long

ZBoomer said:


> This is nice, but since we are approaching where all TV *is* HD, sorta just marketing IMO.


It is $10 less than it was yesterday for the HD versions of SD channels.

Only the HD only "Platinum HD" channels cost extra now.

This makes me feel a lot better about those "$39.99" commercials that promote HD channels but failed to note that "$39.99" was for an SD package. Now the $39.99 _includes_ HD (and locals in 100% of markets).


----------



## ggotch5445

Not exactly sure what is free about this change.

I signed up to Dish, last year, with a 24 month committment.

I have the Top 250 package, and I presently pay $10 for HD & Platinum. As I do not see the Platinum channels on the "Free HD" list, I assume that we will now be charged $10/mo (at least) for the Platinum channels only.

Which means that, if I wish to keep the programming I presently have, I will still pay $10/mo, PLUS either pay an additional $99, or add yet another 24 months of committment, to the 12 I have remaining PLUS let Dish charge my credit card monthly?

Hmm... one could argue that I have already been on this program, and now am _paying to get back on it._


----------



## tgater

lawmangrant said:


> as a DirecTV subscriber..
> Here is hoping they follow suit.


2nd


----------



## phrelin

ggotch5445 said:


> Not exactly sure what is free about this change.
> 
> I signed up to Dish, last year, with a 24 month committment.
> 
> I have the Top 250 package, and I presently pay $10 for HD & Platinum. As I do not see the Platinum channels on the "Free HD" list, I assume that we will now be charged $10/mo (at least) for the Platinum channels only.
> 
> Which means that, if I wish to keep the programming I presently have, I will still pay $10/mo, PLUS either pay an additional $99, or add yet another 24 months of committment, to the 12 I have remaining PLUS let Dish charge my credit card monthly?
> 
> Hmm... one could argue that I have already been on this program, and now am _paying to get back on it._


Wait until your next bill as it may, _and I mean "may"_, happen automatically.

For those of us who were HD & Platinum customers when the charge was $10 each, it actually represents a savings as we thought it might go back to that. But yes, it doesn't represent a savings over my existing bill; in fact, it will go up $2 because of the package increase.


----------



## GrumpyBear

bnborg said:


> Now I did see Free HD 250 (unchecked) on my programming page.
> 
> Then it timed out on me while I had lunch. All I get now is Unable to logon to system due to technical difficulties. Please try again.
> 
> But then, from the Dishnetwork home page, I clicked My Account/Change Programming and was taken to, yes, my programming page, as if I was still logged in. But the Dish America packages were not there anymore, and everything under Available Channels/HD Programming is greyed out and un-selectable. And None of the Above is still selected.


Not totally unexpected that the day of the launch there would be a few hang ups. This happens all the time with Dish. 
Denver Corp makes a launch of a product or a price change at a set time, and then hours later, in India, Raj and his other Brother Raj, start programming the updated pages, when they show up to work.


----------



## phrelin

GrumpyBear said:


> Not totally unexpected that the day of the launch there would be a few hang ups. This happens all the time with Dish.
> Denver Corp makes a launch of a product or a price change at a set time, and then hours later, in India, Raj and his other Brother Raj, start programming the updated pages, when they show up to work.


What, they outsourced and laid off Darryl and his other brother Darryl? Say it isn't so....:eek2:


----------



## James Long

ggotch5445 said:


> I have the Top 250 package, and I presently pay $10 for HD & Platinum. As I do not see the Platinum channels on the "Free HD" list, I assume that we will now be charged $10/mo (at least) for the Platinum channels only.


Yes. If you have "HD & Platinum HD" on your bill it is a wash. Your $10 is paying for all HD channels. New customers (and those making new commitments to HD for life) will pay $10 for the same HD that you are getting.

Where the new commitment customers will win is that they can choose to get the basic HD without Platinum HD for "free". Where you win is you don't have to make a commitment to keep the price you currently have. If you don't want the Platinum HD channels I'd wait to see if you get converted over to the HD 250 Free and separate Platinum HD packages. If you want Platinum HD then no change would affect the price you're paying.


----------



## GrumpyBear

phrelin said:


> What, they outsourced and laid off Darryl and his other brother Darryl? Say it isn't so....:eek2:


Well since they are in India, I don't think Darryl and Darryl are doing the work anymore.
Granted this DARYL, has never been to India, so I don't know for sure if its Realy Raj and Raj or not.


----------



## James Long

GrumpyBear said:


> Well since they are in India, I don't think Darryl and Darryl are doing the work anymore.
> Granted this DARYL, has never been to India, so I don't know for sure if its Realy Raj and Raj or not.


Call them up. "Darryl" works in Pennsylvania, in the state of Philadelphia. 

I'm amazed that DISH's website works so well. These systems are complicated. Getting everything to interact isn't trivial.


----------



## Scotty

phrelin said:


> As noted on the other thread Free HD for life? is it so. I tried it to do it, but it doesn't work just yet.
> 
> EDIT: Also there is some info out there (rumor or whatever) that is saying existing customers with HD & Platinum (and maybe autopay and ebill) may be grandfathered.


I tried also, but it would not due to "technical difficulties."


----------



## thomasjk

See this link http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-network-forum/212912-free-hd-life-19.html#post2221560 for a PDF file being used by Dish retailers to upgrade/grandfather customers.


----------



## smiddy

Well that was interesting...the fine print is interesting too.


----------



## GrumpyBear

James Long said:


> Call them up. "Darryl" works in Pennsylvania, in the state of Philadelphia.
> 
> I'm amazed that DISH's website works so well. These systems are complicated. Getting everything to interact isn't trivial.


Looks like those of us with HD + Platinum will have no issues.

_How do Existing Customers get HD Free for Life?
Does the customer subscribe to HD now?
• Yes - They subscribe to HD & Platinum
• This customer will automatically be enrolled in HD Free for Life, with no
additional requirements, and the HD Platinum package for $10 per month
resulting in no price change._

Bronze, Silver and Gold HD people may not be as happy though.

_• Yes - They subscribe to BronzeHD, SilverHD, or GoldHD (yes they do exist!)
• This customer must go to www.dishnetwork.com and make a 24-month
commitment and sign up for AutoPay and Paperless billing.
• If the customer does not want to meet these requirements, they can go to
www.dishnetwork.com or call DISH Network and pay a one-time, $99
HD Upgrade fee._

Getting everything to interact is not Trivial. Dish though always seems to do it afterwards and makes changes during the day. We knew there was going to be a change on June 3rd, and I am sorry, so did Dish, and there should be more testing WAY before they try to publish the site. Nothing new here, but Dish should have had the web pages updated last week, and maybe a modifaction or two this week and ready to be published at launch. Instead we have to wait for Raj and Raj to wake up in India, make a change, publish, make a change, publish, screw something up, publish the fix and so on, and tomorrow it will be just fine.


----------



## phrelin

While I was happy to read another thing that makes me think it will all happen automatically, did anyone else see the "gee, why are some many customers mad" flaw in this:








Yes, the America's Top 200 and America's Top 250 package prices are going up $2 a month when the "Free HD for Life" kicks in and possibly right after some hapless employee reading this piece of paper recites to the customer there will be no price change.:nono2:


----------



## aaron_huber

phrelin said:


> Yes, the America's Top 200 and America's Top 250 package prices are going up $2 a month when the "Free HD for Life" kicks in and possibly right after some hapless employee reading this piece of paper recites to the customer there will be no price change.:nono2:


Doesn't seem to be the case, I just upgraded and now I have the programming in the attached image. It looks like they didn't bump my price (yet).

By the way, I had "GoldHD" and "Platinum HD" and was paying a total of $20 for those on top of the AT250, so this dropped my price by $10. Did I lose any channels? I guess I didn't notice that I wasn't on the previously new "HD & Platinum" for $10 plan.

Aaron


----------



## Stewart Vernon

_Threads from 2 different forums merged and moved to the Dish HD area. Will also try to clean-up if there are some duplicate posts from the merge._


----------



## GrumpyBear

aaron_huber said:


> Doesn't seem to be the case, I just upgraded and now I have the programming in the attached image. It looks like they didn't bump my price (yet).
> 
> By the way, I had "GoldHD" and "Platinum HD" and was paying a total of $20 for those on top of the AT250, so this dropped my price by $10. Did I lose any channels? I guess I didn't notice that I wasn't on the previously new "HD & Platinum" for $10 plan.
> 
> Aaron


AT200 and AT250 will see the $2 increase. Just wont happen until your next bill is created. I always like the fact my Bill is created on the 29th, and always get 1 month free, on the upgrade price.

Just saw Dish's, TV Commercial Free HD for life. Kind of funny. Fine print offer expires on 9-28-10


----------



## Blindside58

Has anyone made the point that eventually in the not so distant future HD will be a standard? "HD for life" is ridiculous if in a few years there is no such thing as broadcasting in standard def (480)...

I am a newbie so shoot me full of holes...


----------



## kal915

Ok, I'm automatically enrolled right now cause of the "HD & Platinum" for $10 and I wont drop Platinum till next month. I currently have LatinoMax with HD. However, if I downgrade to something that doesn't have an HD add-on like DishMexico, which would have Univision HD, Telefutura HD, and Galavision HD, will I be able to enroll to HD some other time without the commitment or fee?


----------



## GrumpyBear

Blindside58 said:


> Has anyone made the point that eventually in the not so distant future HD will be a standard? "HD for life" is ridiculous if in a few years there is no such thing as broadcasting in standard def (480)...
> 
> I am a newbie so shoot me full of holes...


BANG, from my S&W .460
No nobody will fill you full of holes. I don't think anybody will argue that in the future, how far, who knows, that HD will just be the Standard and SD will be those few left over stations.

Problem is currently, every Cable company, runs add's about how Sat companies, and Telco's charge extra, for HD. Dish is 1st out of the Box, to break that mold, cable companies will have to change thier add's and name those that charge, instead of just a blanket statement. Direct and Telco's will have to either follow suit, or just be named, by both Cable Co's and now Dish. Plus you now, force all the Cable companies to spend more money, in changing TV, Radio, Print and Billboard ads. As those blanket statements no longer apply.


----------



## Fabuloso

saw a commercial about it with some dudes in outerspace it was pretty funny but the fine print says thatt its free for 1 year then it goes back to the regular price. LAME


----------



## James Long

Fabuloso said:


> saw a commercial about it with some dudes in outerspace it was pretty funny but the fine print says thatt its free for 1 year then it goes back to the regular price. LAME


The 12 months applies to the $24.99 per month offer. See the screen capture at the bottom of this post.

"$10 HD add on fee waived for the life of current account".

Linked earlier in the thread as well ...









BTW: My online account has autoupdated from HD & Platinum HD to the HD Free and Platinum HD separate options.

BTW2: At the moment the "my account" page where one signs up for Free HD for Life displays the code of the page instead of the page itself.


----------



## James Long

Ok, the "Free HD for Life" signup page seems to be working again.
It's one of those fancy pages that opens up different sections based on the options you choose before getting to the submit button.

Choosing a step one option changes what step 2 is ...
OPTION 1 : 24-month Commitment with AutoPay and Paperless Billing.
OPTION 2 : One-time Non-Refundable $99 Payment.

Option 1 asks for debit/credit cards ... one for the commitment ($240 cancellation fee prorated) and one for autopay. Electronic funds transfer can also be used for autopay.

Option 2 ($99) just asks for one payment by credit/debit/electronic funds/green dot.

* The add-on packages provided with HD For Life do not include Paladia and HD Theater. These and other additional HD channels are available in our HD Platinum package which is not part of this offer.
* This offer does not include our HD Platinum package.
* If you disconnect your DISH account and later activate a new account, your HD For Life benefit will not carry over to your new account.

[Note the removal of Paladia and HD Theater from the Free HD package.]

As noted in my last post, my account HAS been converted from HD & Platinum HD to the new HD Free option - with no extra $99 charge or autopay commitment. If yours has not been converted yet it probably will be "soon".


----------



## RasputinAXP

Huh. Mine has, too, so I went to remove Platinum from my account, which was OK. Went to the verification screen and it confirmed, "place order" and...



> We are unable to process your request. Programming can only be removed one time in a twelve month period on the web.


??? I haven't removed programming since RedZone went away.


----------



## xmguy

If there is a savings over the long haul I might have to switch from DirecTV to Dish.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Fabuloso said:


> saw a commercial about it with some dudes in outerspace it was pretty funny but the fine print says thatt its free for 1 year then it goes back to the regular price. LAME


Like James was saying the AT120 goes to regular price, and HD for life is still HD for life free.
Right now Dish is offering all new subs until 9-28-10 the following
•HD FREE for life
•$15 off per month for 12 months
•Free upgrade to HD DVR 
•3 months free HBO and Showtime
•3 HD receivers for free

The Fine print
_"HD For Life" means the normal $10 monthly HD add-on fee (which permits a DISH subscriber to receive an HD simulcast of standard-definition programming in qualified packages) will be waived until cancellation or disconnection of your DISH service for any reason.

In order to get "HD for Life," you have two options.

One - you agree to a 24-month agreement and you agree to maintain Auto Pay with Paperless Billing. If Auto Pay with Paperless Billing is removed from your account, you may be charged the full price for HD programming.

Two - you can pay a one-time, non-refundable $99 fee._


----------



## Charise

Sorry if this is a repeat, but I just checked "my account" at the Dish Network site. When I clicked on the left on "HD for Life," I got this at the top of the screen: HD For Life is already activated on your account.

I like the movies in Platinum though, so I'll be keeping that.


----------



## ggotch5445

As many have noted, I too, see now that my account reflects the new changes, with "HD for life" (250) incorporated free, and "HD platinum" showing a $10 charge. I also see the the $2 increase in my 250 package.

To their credit, Dish did not require me to do the required committments, in order to gain the HD free, as I originally feared, and noted in my previous post. Obviously, they are "grandfathering" in, those who have had the HD+HD platinum for $10 package.

I stand corrected, and am a happy camper once again.

Thanks Dish


----------



## leier911

I thought I would email directv and tell them and see what they had or to offer. They 'apparently' were unaware and they wrote this.

Funny though because I just upgraded to HD a month ago, so i don't need this!

Thanks for writing. I see that you have been a loyal DIRECTV customer for many years and we appreciate your continued loyalty.

I understand your concern about free HD upgrades.

After reading your email and reviewing your account I see that you are eligible for a discounted equipment upgrade. Since you have been a valuable DIRECTV customer we can give you an HD receiver at $49 or HD-DVR at $99. All offers include $0 installation / $0 delivery and handling.

Please note that this offer is available for a limited time only and if you accept this offer, it will include a programming agreement of 24 months on top of any programming agreement you may already be under. Additionally, a DVR service fee is required with a DVR upgrade, and/or an HD Access fee commitment is required with an HD receiver upgrade. If you'd like to take advantage of this discounted equipment upgrade, please call us at 1-800-531-5000. In addition, please be prepared to let us know:

After that, I wrote back and explained better........and she wrote

Thanks for taking the time to write us back. I see that you've been with DIRECTV for several years now. I'd like to let you know that we appreciate your business.

I understand that you'd like to be able to get HD ACCESS at $0 each month. DIRECTV provides a lot of features and options to deliver excellent satellite experience. Your satisfaction is our top priority. Rest assured that I've forwarded your comments and suggestions to the appropriate department for review.

We know you have a choice when it comes to programming providers, and we must work hard to earn your business. We'd like to speak with you to see how we can help you, so please call us at 800-531-5000 so we can assist you.


----------



## GrumpyBear

ggotch5445 said:


> As many have noted, I too, see now that my account reflects the new changes, with "HD for life" (250) incorporated free, and "HD platinum" showing a $10 charge. I also see the the $2 increase in my 250 package.
> 
> To their credit, Dish did not require me to do the required committments, in order to gain the HD free, as I originally feared, and noted in my previous post. Obviously, they are "grandfathering" in, those who have had the HD+HD platinum for $10 package.
> 
> I stand corrected, and am a happy camper once again.
> 
> Thanks Dish


It is nice for a change that current subs, not only were able to get HD for Life, but as long as they had HD+Platinum, didn't have to do a thing for a change. 
No badgering call's, no online chat's pointing out we should get, just plain and simple grandfathered in with no work on our parts.

Nice job for a change. I was one of many thinking I was looking at a $10 increase in August as they found a way to seperate HD and Platinum. Very happy, that I get HD for free, and the $2 fee extra on the package, is easier to take.

This time Last year I would have dropped Platinum, like a hot potato. Dish has done a good job of adding enough to Platinum for me to keep it.


----------



## zer0cool

pitflyer said:


> The direct link for the HD For Life offer seems to be
> https://customersupport.dishnetwork.com/customercare/hdoffer/prepHDOffer.do
> 
> If look at the source code they seem to be working on a place for you to put your CC for the $99 charge. Hope they are still implementing the logic so existing customers don't have to pay/commit.


I followed the above link and saw this:
" HD For Life is already activated on your account. "


----------



## GrumpyBear

zer0cool said:


> I followed the above link and saw this:
> " HD For Life is already activated on your account. "


Its nice seeing that green check, followed by HD For Life is already activated on your account.
Isn't it


----------



## l8er

Something resembling logic for existing customers? I can't believe it! 

HD For Life is already activated on your account.


----------



## naptime

The "HD for Life" button gives me a page with the red-letter warning that my Top 200 - annual subscription does not qualify for the promo. What's the logic in that?


----------



## Michael P

I just ordered HD 250 free for life online. It took several attempts (I got a "Null" warning under the credit card number) but it eventually worked.


----------



## phrelin

As noted by others above, I now have the Free HD. Here is what I see if I sign into my account and go to programming:








It's pleasingly different from the screenshot I posted yesterday above.

Of course, I will be paying $2 more than the last bill.


----------



## eudoxia

I'm a bit confused 

So if you have the Platinum package you can change to HD-For-Free without the 2 year commitment?

It's been so long since I signed up for HD I can't remember what they call it, but I look at my account and it says I have HD250 and when I try to go HD-For-Free I must take 2 year commitment (or $99). And I will lost Palladia and HDTheater?

Thanks,
Jen


----------



## GrumpyBear

eudoxia said:


> I'm a bit confused
> 
> So if you have the Platinum package you can change to HD-For-Free without the 2 year commitment?
> 
> It's been so long since I signed up for HD I can't remember what they call it, but I look at my account and it says I have HD250 and when I try to go HD-For-Free I must take 2 year commitment (or $99). And I will lost Palladia and HDTheater?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jen


If you had HD+Platinum combo for $10 you get the HD for life for free. 
Its not clear if you had HD for $10 and Platinum for $10, and you didn't combine HD+Platinum prior to Jun 3 if you get HD free for life, automaticly. If you had both and prior to it, I would chat or do call and do CSR roulette.

If you didn't already have HD and Platinum, you have to either commit for 2yrs, Autopay and paperless billing, to get it for free, or pay a onetime fee of $99 if you don't want to commit, autopay and paperless billing.


----------



## eudoxia

Ok thanks guys,
I know I never had Platinum. I think what we originally had was 2nd tier (Gold?). It currently says I have HD250 so I guess the commitment would apply to me. Hmmm.....what to do , because I actually watch HDTheater and Palladia.


----------



## smithduluth

I subscribe to the Top 200 (no locals) with .01 Cinemax and I own my own equipment. I currently pay $550 annually. I have a 322 receiver, 2 DP500's (one for 61.5) a dp34 switch and numerous UHF remotes bought off Ebay for use around the house. I imagine I could buy or rent a 222 receiver, but would need several new remotes and a different dish. Any ideas on the cheapest route to get Top 200 HD service? Thanks.


----------



## GrumpyBear

smithduluth said:


> I subscribe to the Top 200 (no locals) with .01 Cinemax and I own my own equipment. I currently pay $550 annually. I have a 322 receiver, 2 DP500's (one for 61.5) a dp34 switch and numerous UHF remotes bought off Ebay for use around the house. I imagine I could buy or rent a 222 receiver, but would need several new remotes and a different dish. Any ideas on the cheapest route to get Top 200 HD service? Thanks.


Your Cinemax for .01 is going to go away on you, but since you have it, you already do Paperless and Autopay correct? If you are willing to sign up for a 2yr commitment, that would be the cheapest, for the HD for Life part. As for upgrading your equipment, do you have the Home protection Plan? Looks like you haven't upgraded in sometime. New equipment would come with new remotes, how many TV's? You may want to consider a single 722 or maybe 2 211k's, the 211's can be turned into a DVR for a onetime single $40 fee.


----------



## James Long

eudoxia said:


> Ok thanks guys,
> I know I never had Platinum. I think what we originally had was 2nd tier (Gold?). It currently says I have HD250 so I guess the commitment would apply to me. Hmmm.....what to do , because I actually watch HDTheater and Palladia.


Have you lost those channels?

It appears to be a weird situation ... the "HD Free" packages don't include those channels but the regular $10 HD packages do. So you can continue to pay $10 for those two channels or pay $10 for all sixteen channels in Platinum HD. If you don't commit you'll keep paying $10 per month and not get the 14 other PlatinumHD channels.

Has anyone here still on HD 120 / HD 200 / HD 250 (not free) lost those two channels?


----------



## eudoxia

James Long said:


> Have you lost those channels?
> 
> It appears to be a weird situation ... the "HD Free" packages don't include those channels but the regular $10 HD packages do. So you can continue to pay $10 for those two channels or pay $10 for all sixteen channels in Platinum HD. If you don't commit you'll keep paying $10 per month and not get the 14 other PlatinumHD channels.
> 
> Has anyone here still on HD 120 / HD 200 / HD 250 (not free) lost those two channels?


I currently have HD250 and have NOT enrolled in HD-For-Life yet and I do have Palladia and HDTheater. When I click on HD-for-Life in My Account section on the webpage the terms and conditions section states.

* The add-on packages provided with HD For Life do not include Paladia and HD Theater. These and other additional HD channels are available in our HD Platinum package which is not part of this offer.

So it seems I will lose those channels and save $10 if I re-up for 2 years and keep my current programming.

So basically if I "upgrade" to Platinum with this agreement for $10, I'll have the same price and 12 extra channels for a new 2 year commitment. I hate contracts especially 2 years. That's my conundrum.


----------



## knot

naptime said:


> The "HD for Life" button gives me a page with the red-letter warning that my Top 200 - annual subscription does not qualify for the promo. What's the logic in that?


What receivers do you have? Are they HD capable?


----------



## jsk

I currently have the 522 and will need to upgrade to an HD DVR and have verified that I am eligible for a free receiver upgrade, but I would have to pay for the Eastern Arc installation (about $40-50 if I add DPP & drop it next month). I would like to upgrade after I move (not exactly sure when that would be, but it should be within the next few months if everything goes well (which it hasn't so far so it could be another 6 months)). 

I assume that this deal will be continuing for a while and I will still be eligible for the upgrade. Do you think I am making too much of an assumption?


----------



## eudoxia

Where is the full Platinum list channels?


----------



## phrelin

James Long maintains a list including Platinum here (top right) and it isn't in undecipherable logos like the Dish listing.

Thank you, James!


----------



## GrumpyBear

jsk said:


> I currently have the 522 and will need to upgrade to an HD DVR and have verified that I am eligible for a free receiver upgrade, but I would have to pay for the Eastern Arc installation (about $40-50 if I add DPP & drop it next month). I would like to upgrade after I move (not exactly sure when that would be, but it should be within the next few months if everything goes well (which it hasn't so far so it could be another 6 months)).
> 
> I assume that this deal will be continuing for a while and I will still be eligible for the upgrade. Do you think I am making too much of an assumption?


I would say you are safe until 9-28-10, thats when the promo ends for new sub's to sign up.


----------



## eudoxia

phrelin said:


> James Long maintains a list including Platinum here (top right) and it isn't in undecipherable logos like the Dish listing.
> 
> Thank you, James!


Thanks mate!

Patchy here in SF, sunny in SJ, but I here North is getting a lot of rain.


----------



## phrelin

James Long said:


> Have you lost those channels?
> 
> It appears to be a weird situation ... the "HD Free" packages don't include those channels but the regular $10 HD packages do. So you can continue to pay $10 for those two channels or pay $10 for all sixteen channels in Platinum HD. If you don't commit you'll keep paying $10 per month and not get the 14 other PlatinumHD channels.
> 
> Has anyone here still on HD 120 / HD 200 / HD 250 (not free) lost those two channels?


My account now shows the 200 HD free package plus Platinum. I still have Pallaidia and HDTheater, but I guess we're saying they could have been moved to Platinum?

Right now the Dish web site still shows them as a part of all HD packages and most definitely are not part of Platinum.


----------



## James Long

phrelin said:


> Right now the Dish web site still shows them as a part of all HD packages and most definitely are not part of Platinum.


I believe they are part of the HD 120, HD 200 and HD 250 packages but NOT the HD 120 Free, HD 200 Free and HD 250 Free packages.

BTW: Refresh the graphics on the DishNetwork.com HD page and the Platinum pack reverts to a $10 price with 11 logos (instead of 16). Odd.


----------



## phrelin

James Long said:


> I believe they are part of the HD 120, HD 200 and HD 250 packages but NOT the HD 120 Free, HD 200 Free and HD 250 Free packages.
> 
> BTW: Refresh the graphics on the DishNetwork.com HD page and the Platinum pack reverts to a $10 price with 11 logos (instead of 16). Odd.


Well, I was on the phone for awhile, so before I got back and refreshed they changed the Platinum graphic apparently after you last looked at it. Now they made the logos bigger on two lines so I can read them and they are back to the 16.








All this leads me to believe that as usual things are a bit scrambled with the change.


----------



## GrumpyBear

They have added Paladia and HD Theater to the mix. Looks like its offical now, for Paladia and HD Theater.
Granted adding them to Platinum only makes since, they were the only channels not in Platinum, that didn't have a SD counterpart


----------



## phrelin

GrumpyBear said:


> They have added Paladia and HD Theater to the mix. Looks like its offical now, for Paladia and HD Theater.
> Granted adding them to Platinum only makes since, they were the only channels not in Platinum, that didn't have a SD counterpart


So far the web site still includes them in "America's Top" HD listings. But I have to believe that will change ...well... I don't "have to" but I do believe that will change.


----------



## GrumpyBear

phrelin said:


> So far the web site still includes them in "America's Top" HD listings. But I have to believe that will change ...well... I don't "have to" but I do believe that will change.


I agree. Raji and Raji, are just now getting to work and it will take 4-5 updates before they fix it all.


----------



## bnborg

I just checked mine, after activating my replacement VIP722. It shows my current service correctly, with America's Top 250 and Upgrade to HD Platinum selected.

At the top, under Current Programming, it shows the same two plus also HD 250 Free. Sure enough, when I tried to add it in the HD for Life page it told me I already had it. They still need to upgrade the Programming page. It should show the HD Free since the selection "Upgrade to HD Platinum . . ." is confusing.

If I clear the "Upgrade to HD Platinum . . ." selection do I still get HD 250 Free? It isn't clear about that.


----------



## inazsully

Losing Paladia and HD Theater really pisses me off. I know I know, I could have stayed with the HD200 package and paid the current $10 extra a month and I may go ahead and go Platinum but I only care about Paladia and HD Theater and I already had it. Dish givith and Dish taketh away, so sayeth the Dish.


----------



## GrumpyBear

bnborg said:


> I just checked mine, after activating my replacement VIP722. It shows my current service correctly, with America's Top 250 and Upgrade to HD Platinum selected.
> 
> At the top, under Current Programming, it shows the same two plus also HD 250 Free. Sure enough, when I tried to add it in the HD for Life page it told me I already had it. They still need to upgrade the Programming page. It should show the HD Free since the selection "Upgrade to HD Platinum . . ." is confusing.
> 
> If I clear the "Upgrade to HD Platinum . . ." selection do I still get HD 250 Free? It isn't clear about that.


Give the website some time. Takes awhile for dish to work out the kinks.


----------



## GrumpyBear

inazsully said:


> Losing Paladia and HD Theater really pisses me off. I know I know, I could have stayed with the HD200 package and paid the current $10 extra a month and I may go ahead and go Platinum but I only care about Paladia and HD Theater and I already had it. Dish givith and Dish taketh away, so sayeth the Dish.


Its a logical move at least, may make you mad, but Paladia and HD Theater were the only 2 HD only channels not in Platinum. Makes sense, and the move has been predicted and talked about for sometime. Understand being upset, the logic though makes sense for a change.


----------



## tlowecats

If my reading was right I now can cancel HD plat and save $10. I had America's top 120 with HD and Plat for $10. I do not have either paperless billing or autopay. When I go to the HD for Life page it says it is already activated on my account. I called Dish to do the cancellation, and he said it had to be done online, and I would have to meet one of the two options. He wasn't overly helpful, but I'm sure the promotion wasn't intended to reduce my bill without me at least meeting some of the stipulations. 

It appears when I'm on my account all I would have to do is uncheck the plat HD, and bam my bill goes down $10. I just wanted some feedback before I proceed. I could live with autopay and paperless billing, but extending the 2 year commitment is a little to much.


----------



## GrumpyBear

tlowecats said:


> If my reading was right I now can cancel HD plat and save $10. I had America's top 120 with HD and Plat for $10. I do not have either paperless billing or autopay. When I go to the HD for Life page it says it is already activated on my account. I called Dish to do the cancellation, and he said it had to be done online, and I would have to meet one of the two options. He wasn't overly helpful, but I'm sure the promotion wasn't intended to reduce my bill without me at least meeting some of the stipulations.
> 
> It appears when I'm on my account all I would have to do is uncheck the plat HD, and bam my bill goes down $10. I just wanted some feedback before I proceed. I could live with autopay and paperless billing, but extending the 2 year commitment is a little to much.


You are in the Grandfathered in group, HD and Platinum on your accont, nothing at all for you to do, and nothing for the CSR to do for you either. CSR probably didn't know what to do with you as it was already activated. You can drop the Platinum and save $10 now if you want to.


----------



## James Long

GrumpyBear said:


> Granted adding them to Platinum only makes since, they were the only channels not in Platinum, that didn't have a SD counterpart


Except HD Net ... which remains at the basic level.

I've been enjoying watching Enterprise three times a day on HDNet.


----------



## tlowecats

tlowecats said:


> If my reading was right I now can cancel HD plat and save $10. I had America's top 120 with HD and Plat for $10. I do not have either paperless billing or autopay. When I go to the HD for Life page it says it is already activated on my account. I called Dish to do the cancellation, and he said it had to be done online, and I would have to meet one of the two options. He wasn't overly helpful, but I'm sure the promotion wasn't intended to reduce my bill without me at least meeting some of the stipulations.
> 
> It appears when I'm on my account all I would have to do is uncheck the plat HD, and bam my bill goes down $10. I just wanted some feedback before I proceed. I could live with autopay and paperless billing, but extending the 2 year commitment is a little to much.


Thanks everyone!! I had to call and just cancel the HD Plat service over the phone as apparently you can only change programming once in a 12 month period on line. I do get a $10 drop and still did not have to meet any of the options. No paperless billing, autopay, 2 yr commit, or one time fee. This forum is great, as I would not have been Grandfathered in without your advice.


----------



## GrumpyBear

James Long said:


> Except HD Net ... which remains at the basic level.
> 
> I've been enjoying watching Enterprise three times a day on HDNet.


HD Net is part of Platinum too. Wonder what the agreement was when that one was signed.


----------



## tlowecats

GrumpyBear said:


> HD Net is part of Platinum too. Wonder what the agreement was when that one was signed.


HDNET movies is part of the package, but not HDNET. I confirmed before I cancelled the HD plat, or I would be paying the extra bucks.


----------



## transplant

That is only for new customers. I called Dish and being a present Dish subscriber ask if I could get HD for free and they said I could if I paid them $99. RIPOFF. I told them to stick it. If they are going to give it free to new customers, then present customers should also get it free.


----------



## coldsteel

transplant said:


> That is only for new customers. I called Dish and being a present Dish subscriber ask if I could get HD for free and they said I could if I paid them $99. RIPOFF. I told them to stick it. If they are going to give it free to new customers, then present customers should also get it free.


Dude, new customers have to pay the $99 too, or you can enroll in autopay/paperless billing and agree to a new 24-month commitment, just like *new* customers have to also.


----------



## BillJ

Once again DISH creates chaos for its customers. Have tried to login to the website several times today but it's apparently swamped by people trying to figure out what's going on. How hard would it be to send an email explaining the new HD rules and how it affects us?


----------



## oldanbo

They should pay us $99 for allowing them direct access to our money.
Come to think of it.....99 isn't enough. It's like, I won't xxx, fill in the blanks, TRUST me.


----------



## James Long

BillJ said:


> Once again DISH creates chaos for its customers. Have tried to login to the website several times today but it's apparently swamped by people trying to figure out what's going on. How hard would it be to send an email explaining the new HD rules and how it affects us?


An email causing MORE people to overwhelm their servers?

Right now the majority of customers are blissfully ignorant of any changes. Their only clue to visit the website would be if they were tipped of to the changes through discussion sites or seeing the ads on TV. Unfortunately many of those customers were ignorant of "HD & Platinum HD" for $10 starting last August so they will need to commit/pay to get the "free" offer "HD & Platinum HD" subscribers are getting without any action at all.

Sending an email would send millions of clueless customers to the website to sign up for "Free HD for Life". If the servers are having trouble now that would probably grind them to a halt.


----------



## GrumpyBear

tlowecats said:


> HDNET movies is part of the package, but not HDNET. I confirmed before I cancelled the HD plat, or I would be paying the extra bucks.


Right, HD Net, 362, MMA and K1 head quarters on Fridays for me. 
HD Theater 383.


----------



## GrumpyBear

transplant said:


> That is only for new customers. I called Dish and being a present Dish subscriber ask if I could get HD for free and they said I could if I paid them $99. RIPOFF. I told them to stick it. If they are going to give it free to new customers, then present customers should also get it free.


Did you ignore this thread until today? Lots of reminders to combine or add Platinum to your account prior to June 3rd. You would have recieved HD for Life for free, that way. Its up to you now rather you want to pay the $99 or a 2yr commitment, with Autopay and Paperless. Either way, you are getting the exact same deal as a new user. Pay $99 now, and break even in 10 months.


----------



## BillJ

Finally able to login in the wee hours of the morning. The four block overview shows America's Top 250 plus HBO, Showtime, Cinemax and Starz - IOW, my America's Everything Pack. Under Add-Ins I see HD Platinum and HD 250 Free. I've had autopay and paperless for quite some time, and switched to HD plus Free Platinum last year, so it appears I've been grandfathered. However, I can't verify the cost structure because when I click View/Change Programming it says changes are not available online and "please call null". (Who's null?)

Apparently I must wait until the next bill comes out and pray it's right. If it isn't, I get the thrill of trying to convince a CSR to fix it retroactively. That was my point earlier, though not stated very clearly, in suggesting they ought to explain to existing customers what's happening. Waiting until their customers get the new bill is not going to make for happy customer relations.


----------



## l8er

BillJ said:


> .... Apparently I must wait until the next bill comes out and pray it's right. ....


 Try this page:

https://customersupport.dishnetwork.com/customercare/hdoffer/prepHDOffer.do


----------



## BillJ

l8er said:


> Try this page:
> 
> https://customersupport.dishnetwork.com/customercare/hdoffer/prepHDOffer.do


Thanks. It says HD for Life has been activated on my account.


----------



## Paul Secic

GrumpyBear said:


> If you had HD+Platinum combo for $10 you get the HD for life for free.
> Its not clear if you had HD for $10 and Platinum for $10, and you didn't combine HD+Platinum prior to Jun 3 if you get HD free for life, automaticly. If you had both and prior to it, I would chat or do call and do CSR roulette.
> 
> If you didn't already have HD and Platinum, you have to either commit for 2yrs, Autopay and paperless billing, to get it for free, or pay a onetime fee of $99 if you don't want to commit, autopay and paperless billing.


So I should be golden. I've had HD and Platinum plus autopay/paperless since September when I dropped U-verss.


----------



## nmetro

I just checked and my account has been flagged with "Free HD for Life". It is nice that I did not have to jump through hops to get this implemented.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Paul Secic said:


> So I should be golden. I've had HD and Platinum plus autopay/paperless since September when I dropped U-verss.


Autopay and paperless aren't that important in your case, you had HD+Platinum.
You can always check by going here
https://customersupport.dishnetwork.com/customercare/hdoffer/prepHDOffer.do

To just double check.

Nice that existing HD+Platinum customers, don't have to do anything on thier parts to get the HD for life. No Commitment, nothing.


----------



## uss growler

I am really confused about this HD for life. her is what I have :

Basic Programming: America's Top 250 $64.99 

Premiums Channels: 3 Premiums $33.00 

A La Carte and Add-ons: Fox Sports Rocky Mountain $0.00 
Altitude Sports $0.00 
HD 250 $10.00 

If I go for free HD for life will the hd250 $10.00 fee go away ?


----------



## phrelin

uss growler said:


> I am really confused about this HD for life. her is what I have :
> 
> Basic Programming: America's Top 250 $64.99
> 
> Premiums Channels: 3 Premiums $33.00
> 
> A La Carte and Add-ons: Fox Sports Rocky Mountain $0.00
> Altitude Sports $0.00
> HD 250 $10.00
> 
> If I go for free HD for life will the hd250 $10.00 fee go away ?


Yes, but you will either be making a 24 month commitment or paying $99. As someone pointed out, one breaks even on the $99 in ten months if you just hate making a 24 month commitment.

What's confusing is that those of us who had HD & Platinum got HD for Life automatically without doing anything but we are still paying $10 a month for the Platinum add-on package.


----------



## rbyers

Really

I just checked my billing which is due on June 17th. According to the system, HD for life has been activated on my account. That doesn't seem to have made it to my bill, which shows a charge of $10 for HD & Platinum.

I have had paperless billing and autopay forever. Am I getting it free or not? Doesn't look like I am.


----------



## James Long

rbyers said:


> Really
> 
> I just checked my billing which is due on June 17th. According to the system, HD for life has been activated on my account. That doesn't seem to have made it to my bill, which shows a charge of $10 for HD & Platinum.
> 
> I have had paperless billing and autopay forever. Am I getting it free or not? Doesn't look like I am.


HD is free, Platinum is not. Unless you drop Platinum you will keep paying $10.


----------



## cditty

I'm not a big platinum channel watcher, so I dropped it and saved myself the $10 via an online chat. I am a happy camper.


----------



## phrelin

rbyers said:


> Really
> 
> I just checked my billing which is due on June 17th. According to the system, HD for life has been activated on my account. That doesn't seem to have made it to my bill, which shows a charge of $10 for HD & Platinum.
> 
> I have had paperless billing and autopay forever. Am I getting it free or not? Doesn't look like I am.


It will not change until your first bill dated after June 3. My bill, dated June 1 and due Jun 21 covers the subscription period of June 17 - July 16, but still is the old bill showing HD & Platinum $10.

But you will be charged $10 for Platinum unless you cancel.


----------



## archer75

So i'm assuming you only get the corresponding HD package for what you subscribe to, so AT120 would be the bronze HD package just no $10 charge? You don't subscribe to AT120 and then get all the HD channels do you? Doesn't look that way.

Does AT120 include locals? I get the feeling it doesn't but can't find confirmation on dish's site.

Another question, i'm browsing on my account and looking at programming options and for the first time i'm seeing what appears to be HD only packages. I know I could always call and ask for them but i've never seen them on this page. I'm assuming Dish America is the bronze package? The others say Silver or Gold and i'm assuming those are just the HD channels included within those HD on packages.

So if that's the case then subscribing to AT120 and getting HD free for life is actually costing me $10/month more than just getting a HD only bronze package. And in both cases i'd have all the channels I care about.


----------



## Hunter844

Does committing to a new 24 month agreement mean I throw away the option to upgrade my equipment? I really need to upgrade one of my old receivers and just figured I would ask before agreeing.


----------



## olguy

Once again it appears confusion reigns supreme 

I have my Dish bundled with CenturyLink. I just dialed 866-301-5095 and the answering machine said "Thank you for calling Dish Network through CenturyLink, formerly Embarq". I then pressed 4 for billing. The very helpful young lady explained everything was set up for the HD Free for Life plus Platinum for $10 automatically and if I wanted to drop the Platinum I would save $10 and still have HD for Life. I have AT250 she said. Although when I checked my statement online just now it said AEP. I'll cross that bridge if the water ever gets ankle deep. :lol:

This is another example of why I am very happy that I bundled. A major factor contributing to my happiness is that ever since I bundled every CSR I have spoken with was located in a stateside call center. Don't know if I've been lucky since that's only been about 3 or 4 times in the 18 months or so I've had it bundled or if CenturyLink has that in the Dish agreement.


----------



## James Long

archer75 said:


> So i'm assuming you only get the corresponding HD package for what you subscribe to, so AT120 would be the bronze HD package just no $10 charge? You don't subscribe to AT120 and then get all the HD channels do you? Doesn't look that way.


The HD 120/200/250 Free packages that are the main topic of this thread are the available HD versions of SD channels in the respective AT 120/200/250 package plus HD Net. (All other HD only channels are in Platinum if you have a 'Free' package.) If you don't subscribe to AT120 (or above) you can't get the corresponding $10 or free HD package.

The DISH America packages are HD only and are basically just the HD channels available in AT 120/200/250 at the time that the "Turbo HD" packages were created. A few channels have been added but not all.



> Does AT120 include locals? I get the feeling it doesn't but can't find confirmation on dish's site.


All packages now include locals ... and locals are now provided in all markets. Credit is given if you are missing a major network in your market.



> Another question, i'm browsing on my account and looking at programming options and for the first time i'm seeing what appears to be HD only packages. I know I could always call and ask for them but i've never seen them on this page. I'm assuming Dish America is the bronze package? The others say Silver or Gold and i'm assuming those are just the HD channels included within those HD on packages.


Basically yes. you are seeing the three levels of DISH America. (I can't verify this on my "my account" page as I don't see those options. I believe it is because I have SD equipment on my account and would have to upgrade equipment to change to a DISH America account.)



> So if that's the case then subscribing to AT120 and getting HD free for life is actually costing me $10/month more than just getting a HD only bronze package. And in both cases i'd have all the channels I care about.


That's good. Having the channels you care about is the goal. I wish DISH would promote and explain the DISH America packages better. Getting information off of dealer sites and personal experience is not good. I can't tell you what channels are in DISH America ... it may be missing a channel or two that you could consider one you care about. When it was created (as Turbo HD) it was missing quite a few channels - primarily because DISH didn't have those channels in HD (and in many cases, the channels themselves were not available in HD). Without an official DISHNetwork website to look at it is hard to track.


----------



## Paul Secic

GrumpyBear said:


> Autopay and paperless aren't that important in your case, you had HD+Platinum.
> You can always check by going here
> https://customersupport.dishnetwork.com/customercare/hdoffer/prepHDOffer.do
> 
> To just double check.
> 
> Nice that existing HD+Platinum customers, don't have to do anything on thier parts to get the HD for life. No Commitment, nothing.


They never mailed our I.D. number due to autopay.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Paul Secic said:


> They never mailed our I.D. number due to autopay.


your ID is something you create, has nothing to do with Autopay. Its the login ID you use to log into Dish's website. Most people have a [email protected] as a ID.


----------



## Paul Secic

GrumpyBear said:


> Autopay and paperless aren't that important in your case, you had HD+Platinum.
> You can always check by going here
> https://customersupport.dishnetwork.com/customercare/hdoffer/prepHDOffer.do
> 
> To just double check.
> 
> Nice that existing HD+Platinum customers, don't have to do anything on thier parts to get the HD for life. No Commitment, nothing.


I'm golden! I have free HD for life! milage might vary:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JohnMI

So -- could someone help explain the Paladia/HDTheater situation to me?

Currently, I have "America's Top 120" ($39.99) and pay the $10 "HD 120" fee for HD. And that's it. Currently, I get Paladia and HDTheater and watch Paladia quite a bit.

From what I've read, if I do the HD-Free-For-Life Promo, I can switch to "HD 120 Free" and save $10 per month. And, as the fine print says, Paladia and HDTheater are not included -- so I will lose them, correct?

My question is: if I do nothing, will I still lose Paladia/HDTheater soon? Are they planning to make those Platinum only and drop them from the AT120+HD setup?

I guess it doesn't matter much in the long run -- because, if I want to KEEP them, I should do the Free-for-Life Promo and then add Platinum -- and then I'll be paying exactly what I pay now. I guess I'm more just curious.

- John...


----------



## pitflyer

Just got my first bill (June 5th) and it shows it:

Americas Top 250 $64.99
HD Platinum $10
HD 250 Free $0
DVR Service $6
HD Duo Receiver $14

As expected.


----------



## TBoneit

free hd for life, yipee

More importantly my new bill looks like this

Previous Balance $ 115.57
May xx Credit Card Payment -115.57

One Time Charges
May xx Technician Visit 15.00

Total AutoPay on Jun xx, 2010 $ 101.11

More importantly:
It appears that my next bill should be 101.11 minus 15.00


----------



## eudoxia

I think I will wait on this offer and see how things pan out. I don't need anymore channels. I like Palladia and HD Theater and don't want to lose them. And I don't want to commit to a 2 year contract without negotiating something more than 12 more HD channels I won't watch much.

DirectTV will (or may have already) responded with their own offers and even though I've been a loyal Dish customer since 97, I still will choose the service that has my favorite channels for the best price. And maybe get a new receiver out of the deal since DVR's hard drives don't last long.


----------



## GrumpyBear

eudoxia said:


> I think I will wait on this offer and see how things pan out. I don't need anymore channels. I like Palladia and HD Theater and don't want to lose them. And I don't want to commit to a 2 year contract without negotiating something more than 12 more HD channels I won't watch much.
> 
> DirectTV will (or may have already) responded with their own offers and even though I've been a loyal Dish customer since 97, I still will choose the service that has my favorite channels for the best price. And maybe get a new receiver out of the deal since DVR's hard drives don't last long.


Direct has come out with their version for HD for Life. For new users, 2yr commitment, and Autopay. No different than what Dish wants out of you.
If you don't want to commit to a 2 yr contract, Dish lets you pay the one time $99 fee.


----------



## riverlake

Okay, I didnt see this and apologize if I missed it. What are the extra HD channels that are included in the $10 additional HD package ?


----------



## GrumpyBear

riverlake said:


> Okay, I didnt see this and apologize if I missed it. What are the extra HD channels that are included in the $10 additional HD package ?


From James Weblist.
361 Mav TV 
364 / 9421 HD Theater 
366 / 9427 Universal HD 
368 Crime & Investigation HD 
369 / 9469 Palladia 
371 Centric 
373 Logo 
374 Fashion TV HD 
375 Shorts HD 
378 IndiePlex HD 
379 RetroPlex HD 
380 Epix 1 
381 Epix 2 
383 / 9423 HDNet Movies 
385 MGM HD 
394 World Fishing Network HD


----------



## JohnMI

Ok -- I decided to go ahead and do this and activated it online yesterday. I had AT120+HD and just switched to the AT120 Free HD -- saving the $10.

By the time I got home, Palladia & HDTheater were gone. (As I expected.)

I'm going to wait a bit and see if I'm fine with that -- or if I want to go back to what I was paying before and get the Platinum HD channels. To be honest, none of them (besides Palladia) interest me that much. So, I'll likely be better off just saving the $10.

- John...


----------



## eudoxia

GrumpyBear said:


> Direct has come out with their version for HD for Life. For new users, 2yr commitment, and Autopay. No different than what Dish wants out of you.
> If you don't want to commit to a 2 yr contract, Dish lets you pay the one time $99 fee.


I don't mind signing a contract since its standard operating procedures these days, I just want something more than the additional channels. Receivers die often and thats when I like to reup.


----------



## rc251

I'm an existing subscriber who was auto-enrolled in HD For Life, and I'm trying to remove the "HD Platinum" package online, but Dish wants to charge a "PROGRAMMING CHANGE $5.00" fee. Is there any way to avoid this?


----------



## GrumpyBear

eudoxia said:


> I don't mind signing a contract since its standard operating procedures these days, I just want something more than the additional channels. Receivers die often and thats when I like to reup.


Knock on wood.
I have only lost one DVR since '06. Granted I was actually at fault(Dish replaced it no charge as it was within 30 days of installation), as I didn't have proper ventalation for it. Put it in a better spot with a proper ventalation, and I haven't lost a DVR since, have 2. I was able to get the EHD for free, even at $40 it would have been worth it, every family member has thier own EHD for saving shows. I even back them up the EHD's for safety, just way to easy, to save your shows, as a just incase problem your DVR dies.


----------



## GrumpyBear

rc251 said:


> I'm an existing subscriber who was auto-enrolled in HD For Life, and I'm trying to remove the "HD Platinum" package online, but Dish wants to charge a "PROGRAMMING CHANGE $5.00" fee. Is there any way to avoid this?


No the $5 is standard on all programming changes, Except for Adult channels with is MORE.


----------



## TBoneit

eudoxia said:


> I think I will wait on this offer and see how things pan out. I don't need anymore channels. I like Palladia and HD Theater and don't want to lose them. And I don't want to commit to a 2 year contract without negotiating something more than 12 more HD channels I won't watch much.
> 
> DirectTV will (or may have already) responded with their own offers and even though I've been a loyal Dish customer since 97, I still will choose the service that has my favorite channels for the best price. And maybe get a new receiver out of the deal since DVR's hard drives don't last long.


from the front page.

DIRECTV - DVR users experiencing major issues this morning. More http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=178863 .

Fix for DIRECTV DVR lockups:

* Press Red Button under access card door (lower right on front of DVR)
* Wait for receiver to get back to Live TV
* Press Red Button again to cause second restart (within 30 minutes of first)
* Wait for receiver to get back to Live TV
* Problem should now be fixed

They are blaming it on bad guide data, again.

BTW new subscribers to DirecTV with a HD DVR could get anything from a HR20, HR21, HR22, HR23, or HR24. No guarantee of anything new there.


----------



## eudoxia

TBoneit said:


> from the front page.
> 
> DIRECTV - DVR users experiencing major issues this morning. More http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=178863 .
> 
> Fix for DIRECTV DVR lockups:
> 
> * Press Red Button under access card door (lower right on front of DVR)
> * Wait for receiver to get back to Live TV
> * Press Red Button again to cause second restart (within 30 minutes of first)
> * Wait for receiver to get back to Live TV
> * Problem should now be fixed
> 
> They are blaming it on bad guide data, again.
> 
> BTW new subscribers to DirecTV with a HD DVR could get anything from a HR20, HR21, HR22, HR23, or HR24. No guarantee of anything new there.


Yikes sounds like a fun one:nono2:
I guess DirectTV likes to send out their Beta software


----------



## James Long

eudoxia said:


> Yikes sounds like a fun one:nono2:
> I guess DirectTV likes to send out their Beta software


There is a whole long thread about it over in the appropriate forum.

Back to DISH Network here, please.


----------



## l8er

GrumpyBear said:


> From James Weblist.
> 361 Mav TV
> ....
> 394 World Fishing Network HD


 Or the pretty version:


----------



## GrumpyBear

l8er said:


> Or the pretty version:


He missed that one, as it had been posted already. was just making an easier one for him to read.


----------



## ShapeShifter

l8er said:


> Or the pretty version:


I like the text version better. Easier to read, and includes channel numbers!


----------



## KalebD

Here is a shot of my programming. What are the implications of me checking the HD 200 Free with my current programming?









Thanks


----------



## finniganps

BattleZone said:


> More or less, what it means is this:
> 
> - Sign up for credit card autopay with paperless billing, OR
> - Pay a one-time $99 HD upgrade fee
> 
> AND
> 
> - Maintain AT120 or higher
> 
> AND
> 
> - Accept a 24-month commitment (with or without equipment upgrades)
> 
> And you no longer have to pay the $10/month HD programming fee for as long as you maintain your account. The $10 fee for Platinum HD will apply for those who want it.


So since I have HD bronze and AT 120, if I sign up, my bill should go down $10/mo correct?


----------



## slickshoes

So just to be clear, I have the platinum at $10, I do still have to pay for that, just not the base HD package, right?


----------



## James Long

KalebD said:


> Here is a shot of my programming. What are the implications of me checking the HD 200 Free with my current programming?


You will save $10 per month (as long as you're willing to do autopay/paperless and sign a 24 month commitment).
Or you can pay $99 up front and save $10 per month (break even in 10 months).
Or you can do nothing and keep paying $20 per month.

It is a shame you missed the "HD & Platinum HD" window from last August through June 3rd. You could have been saving $10 per month since last August and been moved to HD Free without autopay/paperless/commitment or payment. But that is the past.



slickshoes said:


> So just to be clear, I have the platinum at $10, I do still have to pay for that, just not the base HD package, right?


Yes. Platinum has returned to being a $10 add on to the base HD package. The base HD is either $10 or free. The 16 channels of Platinum are an additional $10.


----------



## mantry

Boy this is confusing!!! And thanks in ADVANCE for the help and suggestions:
Our current programming looks like:








1. Can we save some money by changing our programming and dropping those extra PLATINUM only HD channels. We don't watch any of them currently.

2. How would we go about it using just ONLINE and saving the programming fee change.

3. We are currently out of contract, but we do have AUTOPAY and PAPERLESS billing.

Again, thanks in advance!!!


----------



## JohnMI

mantry said:


> 1. Can we save some money by changing our programming and dropping those extra PLATINUM only HD channels. We don't watch any of them currently.


You appear to already be on the HD Free plan -- so you're not paying an extra $10 per month for the HD. Did you just change this recently? My guess would be that your bill is already going down $10 since you should have been charged it before the HD Free promo just started this month.

And, yes, you can drop the HD Platinum and save $10 off what you show here if you do not watch those channels.



> 2. How would we go about it using just ONLINE and saving the programming fee change.


My understanding is that you can't avoid the $5 fee. You'll just uncheck the HD Platinum box, submit it, get charged $5, and start saving another $10/month.

Also, your 1c Cinemax will be ending soon. Make sure that you either talk to Dish -- or check your bills when it ends -- to make sure that they don't start charging you. Even though they SAID that they wouldn't charge me -- and my bills even SHOWED it going away with a note that I need to call ONLY if I wanted to KEEP it -- two months later they still started charging me for it. So, be warned.

- John...


----------



## KalebD

James Long said:


> You will save $10 per month (as long as you're willing to do autopay/paperless and sign a 24 month commitment).
> Or you can pay $99 up front and save $10 per month (break even in 10 months).
> Or you can do nothing and keep paying $20 per month.
> 
> It is a shame you missed the "HD & Platinum HD" window from last August through June 3rd. You could have been saving $10 per month since last August and been moved to HD Free without autopay/paperless/commitment or payment. But that is the past.


Thanks James! As usual, you are always helpful. I hate that you have to do 1, 2, and 3 and not just 1 and 2 or 3. I am already paperless. I do not feel comfortable with the credit card thing. The commitment is fine, since I have had opportunity to leave and choose not to.

Can I still do my upgrade on my leased equipment, the 922? Is it worth it?


----------



## cichlid

There is a snag if you pay your bill annually. You are ineligible for HD for Life.


----------



## GrumpyBear

cichlid said:


> There is a snag if you pay your bill annually. You are ineligible for HD for Life.


Do you have HD+Platinum on you account, when you prepaid annually? 
Isn't Anual payment a form of Autopay?
You could always do the $99 onetime fee, and your next annual payment would be $120 less.


----------



## mantry

Ok, I unchecked the "Upgrade to HD Platinum for extra $10.00" and did a SUBMIT/REVIEW or whatever and it took off the Platinum HD and left the normal HD channels that come with the 120 package. Waited about an hour and then verified by looking at the ALL channel guide and our normal HD remained and those Platinum HD channels are missing.

For once.... Thanks DISH! And thanks for those on this Forum that help us figure this kind of stuff out!!!!!


----------



## CABill

GrumpyBear said:


> Do you have HD+Platinum on you account, when you prepaid annually?
> Isn't Anual payment a form of Autopay?
> You could always do the $99 onetime fee, and your next annual payment would be $120 less.


I've paid annually from '97 until 2009 because you got 12 months for the price of 11. Even did it for HBO for a year. I don't know if it is so few people do, DISH doesn't want to encourage it, ... but an annual sub has not fared well since about last August when Platinum was included with the $10 HD. They couldn't do it for me in early August, and the only thing the girl was able to do was remove all HD programming. Couldn't add back basic HD or HD + Platinum. Turns out she tried changing me from annual to monthly, and then back. All that got me was the prorated credit for "the rest of the year" at old prices and a charge at current prices - no HD for 24 hours. To get HD back, the next person just had me switch to monthly AT and then I could get HD again. Stayed that way until normal Feb annual and I tried switching back. That looked good for a month, but then some $9/month charge started appearing because I wasn't monthly. I went back to monthly.

I just called about trying annual again, and was essentially told my "life" would end on the grandfathered Free for life if I did annual. I could later switch to monthly and get it again for $99 or a two year commit. As long as you are on annual, you have to pay $10/month for basic HD - can't pay the $99 to get it removed. At least that's what I was just told (or maybe misunderstood). Annual is only for pieces of your subscription, not everything. If you have annual AT120, it is 11 times (the price of AT120-$5) and then you also pay $5.99 for locals monthly with receiver / DVR fee. Premiums can be done independently as an annual sub if desired.

Certainly not a form of Autopay.


----------



## cichlid

according to executive response hd for life is not available for annual pay customers because of a bill coding issue. I think he said premium HD- $10 a month- is possible. I never tried for HD before because it seemed expensive for the few channels that I watch regularly.


----------



## Infrared Sight

I have a question. I have had Dish for around 5 years and have never had any High def programming. I called to see what I could do to upgrade to HD and I was told I would have to pay $200 for a leased hd dvr that I wanted to upgrade to. That just seems unreasonable to me for some reason. I don't know, is that really the going rate for someone's situation like me? I have AT120 that I wanted to upgrade HD to. Thanks.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Infrared Sight said:


> I have a question. I have had Dish for around 5 years and have never had any High def programming. I called to see what I could do to upgrade to HD and I was told I would have to pay $200 for a leased hd dvr that I wanted to upgrade to. That just seems unreasonable to me for some reason. I don't know, is that really the going rate for someone's situation like me? I have AT120 that I wanted to upgrade HD to. Thanks.


$200? Sounds like that was an upgrade to a ViP922, and that is the going price for that one. Try asking for a ViP722 and see what the price is.

CABill's explaination about annual, was good. My question would be 1 free month would under annual max would be $100 for the AEP, and HD for Life is a $120 year discount. Seems like a good time to switch as AT120 you are saving $40 a year? HD for life $120?


----------



## gkamer

nicedeboy26 said:


> I would love to know more bout this... my bill is well over $300 a month!


*Holy Smokes.... You're paying over 300 bucks a month for Sat TV! Where do you live at, the North Pole?:grin:*


----------



## Bigg

gkamer said:


> *Holy Smokes.... You're paying over 300 bucks a month for Sat TV! Where do you live at, the North Pole?:grin:*


Isn't that impossible? I maxed the online thing out at $185, and that's including EVERYTHING plus a 922 and two 722s.


----------



## phrelin

Maybe he has both Dish and DirecTV along with a C-band system?


----------



## Bigg

phrelin said:


> Maybe he has both Dish and DirecTV along with a C-band system?


haha, must be. Either that or he watches a LOT of PPV!!!


----------



## 722921

Call me confused but...I have dishamerica, locals, .01 cinamax, a 722 and 622.
My latest bill says dishamerica+locals is 34.99, but my account says it should be 29.99. Another $23 on the bill is for HD DuoDVR+DVR service for a total of 57.99 + tax
#1 am I being overcharged?
#2 if I go to top 120 with free hd, what channels will I gain/lose? and
#3 what would my bill be?


----------



## jedi5

Anyone here having a hard time signing up for HD for life?
I've tried for about 4 days now online and I can't sign up.
I keep getting a message saying that my CC has already been used
to sign up for this promotion.
Thing is that I haven't signed up and I get no HD channels.
I've called and spoken to about 5 different reps and they can't find a solution either.

They have taken me off the automatic enrollment/paperless billing so I can reenroll and nothing.

Thoughts or suggestions?



James Long said:


> You will save $10 per month (as long as you're willing to do autopay/paperless and sign a 24 month commitment).
> Or you can pay $99 up front and save $10 per month (break even in 10 months).


James you lost me on this.
I was/am at the point of just paying the $99 fee since I'm so frustrated with all this.
How can you break even in 10 months if you pay the $99 fee?
I mean you'll be out $99 anyway when you could have signed up for free using paperless.

Thanks


----------



## GrumpyBear

jedi5 said:


> Anyone here having a hard time signing up for HD for life?
> I've tried for about 4 days now online and I can't sign up.
> I keep getting a message saying that my CC has already been used
> to sign up for this promotion.
> Thing is that I haven't signed up and I get no HD channels.
> I've called and spoken to about 5 different reps and they can't find a solution either.
> 
> They have taken me off the automatic enrollment/paperless billing so I can reenroll and nothing.
> 
> Thoughts or suggestions?
> 
> James you lost me on this.
> I was/am at the point of just paying the $99 fee since I'm so frustrated with all this.
> How can you break even in 10 months if you pay the $99 fee?
> I mean you'll be out $99 anyway when you could have signed up for free using paperless.
> 
> Thanks


If you can't or don't want to use Autopay and paperless, you can pay the $99 onetime fee, and get HD free for life.
You break even in 10 months, because if you don't pay the $99 fee, or signup for Autopay with Paperless, you would continue to pay the $10 fee and in 10months thats $100.

Call Dish directly, with the cc problem.


----------



## cichlid

cichlid said:


> according to executive response hd for life is not available for annual pay customers because of a bill coding issue. I think he said premium HD- $10 a month- is possible. I never tried for HD before because it seemed expensive for the few channels that I watch regularly.


I went back to check my account after to make sure it was still correct. I was surprise to find this








I tweeted Dish to ask about the coding issue that made this impossible and got this response
"dishnetwork No the problem was it wasn't suppose to be coded on based upon business rules." I could accept that it couldn't be done. I"m a lot less accepting that they won't do it.


----------



## James Long

cichlid said:


> I went back to check my account after to make sure it was still correct. I was surprise to find this
> View attachment 22491


According to that screen shot you HAVE "HD Free for Life".
(A big check mark at the top of the page.)

The coding of the page doesn't allow you to sign up if you already have it.
Check the account summary page before this. HD Free should be shown there too.


----------



## coldsteel

722921 said:


> Call me confused but...I have dishamerica, locals, .01 cinamax, a 722 and 622.
> My latest bill says dishamerica+locals is 34.99, but my account says it should be 29.99. Another $23 on the bill is for HD DuoDVR+DVR service for a total of 57.99 + tax
> #1 am I being overcharged?
> #2 if I go to top 120 with free hd, what channels will I gain/lose? and
> #3 what would my bill be?


1. It depends on when that bill came out. if before 6/3, no.

2. You gain MTV, VH1, Nick, Fox News and all the HD channels in the HD 120 added since 2/1/10.

3. $39.99 for 120/locals/free HD, $6 DVR and $17 a/o fee.


----------



## jedi5

GrumpyBear said:


> If you can't or don't want to use Autopay and paperless, you can pay the $99 onetime fee, and get HD free for life.
> You break even in 10 months, because if you don't pay the $99 fee, or signup for Autopay with Paperless, you would continue to pay the $10 fee and in 10months thats $100.
> 
> Call Dish directly, with the cc problem.


That's the thing... I'm already on autopay/paperless.
I've called Dish who knows how many times since Friday and no one knows or can tell me what the problem is. Heck I must have been on the phone with Dish today a little over 2hrs talking with the reps.

They've taken me off autopay and had me reenroll and still nothing.
I was wondering if anyone else was having the same problem.

I really don't want to pay the $99 but it seems that's the only way to go.

Sigh...


----------



## GrumpyBear

jedi5 said:


> That's the thing... I'm already on autopay/paperless.
> I've called Dish who knows how many times since Friday and no one knows or can tell me what the problem is. Heck I must have been on the phone with Dish today a little over 2hrs talking with the reps.
> 
> They've taken me off autopay and had me reenroll and still nothing.
> I was wondering if anyone else was having the same problem.
> 
> I really don't want to pay the $99 but it seems that's the only way to go.
> 
> Sigh...


Really weird that they can't help. Sorry to hear it, you would figure calling in they could resolve it.


----------



## cichlid

James Long said:


> According to that screen shot you HAVE "HD Free for Life".
> (A big check mark at the top of the page.)
> 
> The coding of the page doesn't allow you to sign up if you already have it.
> Check the account summary page before this. HD Free should be shown there too.


Which I is why I asked Executive Response how that was possible if they couldn"t code HD and Annual billing and got this response "dishnetwork That's because the agent that added it didn't remove it so it shows up in the online account but I have just removed it off your actual acc"


----------



## 722921

coldsteel said:


> 1. It depends on when that bill came out. if before 6/3, no.
> 
> 2. You gain MTV, VH1, Nick, Fox News and all the HD channels in the HD 120 added since 2/1/10.
> 
> 3. $39.99 for 120/locals/free HD, $6 DVR and $17 a/o fee.


1. The bill is dated 19 May, but is for the period of 4 June - 3 July
2. I think I will lose HD Theater and Palladia also. I don't think MTV and VH1 provide as much 'music' as Palladia.
3. So it looks like a $10 increase for 3 more HD channels, net. Not so good afterall.
4. Is there a negative effect on my cinemax for a penny also?


----------



## James Long

I was poking through DISH's online signup for new customers (trying to see what they would charge a new customer for receivers) and was surprised to find the option to NOT commit to 24 months of service and NOT get Free HD for Life.

DISH is perfectly willing to take the $10 per month fee and sell HD the old fashioned way.

According to the channel lists on that form, if you choose HD 120 instead of HD 120 free you will get HD Theater, Paladia, Epix 1 and Epix 2 as part of the $10 HD 120 package (along with HD Net and the other channels in "HD 120 Free").

So no paperless, no autopay, $10 HD will get you a few channels more than "HD Free" ... not the 16 that people with HD Free for Life get for $10 with Platinum, but something.

The "no commitment" thing for new customers is more expensive. DISH waives the $99 activation fee for new customers making a 24 month commitment. No commitment means paying $99.

The new customer offer is pretty decent ... up to three solo or duo receivers, HD or SD, with one of them a DVR all covered by the free install and with "Free HD for Life" if paperless/autopay is accepted. I wish existing customers could be "new" and get the same deal (we can get the Free HD but can't get free HD DVRs).


----------



## drmckenzie

I was wondering if anyone has an opinion on my situation:

I currently have the HD-only package "DISH America Gold". This package has most of the non-Platinum HD channels, but is missing a few which have been added over the last couple of years (FX, BBCA, TMC, Universal HD, etc.). Nothing I can't live without.

However, DISH America Gold seems to be basically an orphaned package, and it's unclear if any additional HD channels will be added to it in the future. It costs me $54.99 per month. Of course, "Free HD for Life" doesn't apply to this package!

I could switch over to "America's Top 250" ($64.99), and get all the HD channels I currently get, plus a few more, for an extra $10 over what I currently pay. Also, I'd be in for the "HD for Life", and hopefully new HD channels would be added to the Top 250 package in the future.

Or I could stay with the Dish America Gold HD-only, hope that the package sticks around and gets a few new channels someday, and spend the extra $10 on HD Platinum.

Any ideas?


----------



## JWKessler

drmckenzie said:


> I was wondering if anyone has an opinion on my situation:
> 
> I currently have the HD-only package "DISH America Gold". This package has most of the non-Platinum HD channels, but is missing a few which have been added over the last couple of years (FX, BBCA, TMC, Universal HD, etc.). Nothing I can't live without.
> 
> ...
> 
> I could switch over to "America's Top 250" ($64.99), and get all the HD channels I currently get, plus a few more, for an extra $10 over what I currently pay.
> 
> ...
> 
> Any ideas?


I'd pay $10/a month just to get BBCA in HD! But that is me - I like Dr Who and Top Gear, both of which look great in HD.

The decision depends on your budget and interests.


----------



## 722921

drmckenzie said:


> I was wondering if anyone has an opinion on my situation:
> 
> I currently have the HD-only package "DISH America Gold". This package has most of the non-Platinum HD channels, but is missing a few which have been added over the last couple of years (FX, BBCA, TMC, Universal HD, etc.). Nothing I can't live without.
> 
> However, DISH America Gold seems to be basically an orphaned package, and it's unclear if any additional HD channels will be added to it in the future. It costs me $54.99 per month. Of course, "Free HD for Life" doesn't apply to this package!
> 
> I could switch over to "America's Top 250" ($64.99), and get all the HD channels I currently get, plus a few more, for an extra $10 over what I currently pay. Also, I'd be in for the "HD for Life", and hopefully new HD channels would be added to the Top 250 package in the future.
> 
> Or I could stay with the Dish America Gold HD-only, hope that the package sticks around and gets a few new channels someday, and spend the extra $10 on HD Platinum.
> 
> Any ideas?


You can add HD Plat to DA Gold?
I'll bet your dilema is very similar to mine as described in my above posts...


----------



## drmckenzie

722921 said:


> You can add HD Plat to DA Gold?
> I'll bet your dilema is very similar to mine as described in my above posts...


As far as I can tell, it is possible to add Platinum to the all HD Gold package. At least, there's an open check box for Platinum on my programming page.


----------



## gdub

Ok, this free HD for life seems like BS to me. I came back to D* 5 months ago. Got HBO + SHO for 3 months free, top 250 for 62.99 (-$15 for 12 mo.) HD + Platinum for $10. 3 months later I kept the premiums for $22 a mo. My bill $102.99. My June bill arrived with a balance due of $106.99. It went up $4 because my 250 package went up $2 and my premiums went up $2. HD is free but now I pay $10 for platinum HD. So I end up getting the same HD for the same $10, plus they raised my gauranteed package price by $2 + my premiums by $2. So now instaed of saving $10, I am paying $4 more. Dish is so full of Sh*t


----------



## ggotch5445

Well, in any service subscription, one can expect increases ultimately. We can only hope for reasonable increases each time.

You can look at this as I did: the free Platinum was simply a promotion, and has gone back to a premium charge. Otherwise why have a "platinum" anything? The 16 channels involved would have just been added into the regular HD mix.

So instead of paying for reg HD _and_ the premium platinum HD (which has gone back to its $10 fee) you are just paying for the premium HD service, which you could drop if you choose to do so.


----------



## gdub

Yes but the 250 package was gauranteed $62.99 - $15 for 12 mo. How can they raise the price by $2.


----------



## James Long

gdub said:


> So I end up getting the same HD for the same $10, plus they raised my gauranteed package price by $2 + my premiums by $2. So now instaed of saving $10, I am paying $4 more. Dish is so full of Sh*t


The people who signed up before last August paid $20 for the HD you got for $10 (some still do). The people signing up now have to do the autopay/paperless trick to get the "free" HD. Those who signed up in the window you signed up in get the Free HD offer without any commitment or cost beyond their normal install commitments.

You're getting 16 channels more than the "Free HD for Life" subscribers. You can drop the Platinum HD part if you want.



gdub said:


> Yes but the 250 package was gauranteed $62.99 - $15 for 12 mo. How can they raise the price by $2.


DISH had no price guarantee in place. But the confusion is common. The promise was $15 off for 12 months, not a fixed price.


----------



## bill-e

Sorry, I didn't read all the posts but here's another data point. I just checked my bill, I have neither Autopay nor Paperless Billing but I do have "Free HD for Life" so they automatically converted me. I have the AE and Platinum HD


----------



## James Long

bill-e said:


> Sorry, I didn't read all the posts but here's another data point. I just checked my bill, I have neither Autopay nor Paperless Billing but I do have "Free HD for Life" so they automatically converted me. I have the AE and Platinum HD


Correct. Customers who had "HD and Platinum HD" before June 3rd were automatically converted to "HD Free" with the $10 Platinum add on. No obligation/autopay/paperless required. No phone call required either - the conversion was automatic. Basically a wash in price but you could drop Platinum and keep the "HD Free".


----------



## invaliduser88

I had HD + HD Platinum on my account before the June 3rd deadline and was not upgraded to HD for Life. CSR was a waste of time.


----------



## GrumpyBear

invaliduser88 said:


> I had HD + HD Platinum on my account before the June 3rd deadline and was not upgraded to HD for Life. CSR was a waste of time.


Strange, I would call back then. Haven't seen posters that had HD and Platinum on there accounts not being able to go to the website and see that they were HD for life.
Point out to the CSR, this little item from Dish's launch on HD for life.
_*How do Existing Customers get HD Free for Life?
Does the customer subscribe to HD now?
• Yes - They subscribe to HD & Platinum
• This customer will automatically be enrolled in HD Free for Life, with no
additional requirements, and the HD Platinum package for $10 per month
resulting in no price change.*_

Also what happens when you login here? What does it say at the top of your screen after logging in?
https://customersupport.dishnetwork.com/customercare/hdoffer/prepHDOffer.do


----------



## James Long

invaliduser88 said:


> I had HD + HD Platinum on my account before the June 3rd deadline and was not upgraded to HD for Life. CSR was a waste of time.


I'm assuming you had two separate $10 charges?

Those with the single line item "HD & Platinum HD" for $10 were upgraded.

Those paying $10 for Bronze HD, Silver HD or Gold HD were not upgraded.
Those paying $20 total were not upgraded.

Yes, *I* wish DISH would have at least automatically upgraded the $20 people over to HD Free but they didn't. If you want Free HD for life now you will need to make the two year commitment and change to autopay/paperless billing. Or pay the one time $99 fee.

There have been threads on this site since August trying to get people to change from the $20 total package to "HD & Platinum HD" or upgrade their Bronze/Silver/Gold HD to "HD & Platinum HD" ... unfortunately some people missed the opportunity.


----------



## invaliduser88

Seems like a dish shell game to me then...one package gets the free upgrade and another does not even though they provided the same level of service channel wise.


----------



## James Long

So, was I right about you (still?) paying $20 per month and are you planning on getting your bill reduced?


----------



## TedWI

I'm new to this board and have a question I'm hoping someone can help me with. I currently have AT 120+ SD service with a 625 DVR. I want to upgrade to the same package to the free HD for life plan. I trying to figure out what all my costs will be. 

I called customer service and asked about getting the 722 DuoDVR. They said I would have to pay a $200 upgrade fee for it. Then there is also the installation charge of I'm guessing around $100. They tried to sell me on there service plan instead. After hearing these costs I decided not go through with the upgrade until I could come to discussion board like this and get more info.

From what I can see I will be required to pay $200 for the 722 DVR, a $6 monthly charge for that DVR, a $100 installation charge, and the monthly cost of the AT 120+ package. I am correct? I'm already have paperless billing. Thanks for your help.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Sounds accurate to me. I would possibly jockey around with them and try to get the 722 for free since that's usually the going rate. Installation is usually free or $15 on the plan, but I don't know what status your account's in. $100 sounds like the no-DHPP rate.


----------



## MikeHou

Wanted to pass along a positive CSR experience I had yesterday.

Over the last year-plus I hadn't been checking this board as often as I used to, so I missed out on converting Gold HD to HD + Platinum. As a result I was not automatically upgraded to HD free for life (HD 250 in my case) back in June.

As someone previously mentioned, I thought this was a shell game on the part of Dish, but since I'm paperless and autopay, I probably should be checking the web site, it not this forum, more often.

Anyway, I got on a chat with CSR a couple of days ago and asked if they would upgrade me for free and with no committment. They wouldn't budge; even asked for a supervisor and he read from the same script.

Yesterday I called. Was automatically passed to a CSR in the "loyalty" department, US based, and politely explained that I thought it was a raw deal for me as a customer of almost 8 years (HD for 4 years) to not be able to take advantage of this deal. She first said no, reading the same script as the chat CSR was, then as I was trying to press my case further, she said "oh, I see a note on your account where you are eligible for HD free for life at no cost or committment". Not sure why the chat CSR didn't see this "note", but whatever. They upgraded me right there and all looks good on my account.

So a very positive experience for me, and reminder to other long time customers in the same position that it would be worth a call even if you missed all the prior opportunities to get this for free.


----------



## palerider

I've had HD 250 and HD Platinum on my account since before the June 3rd and, like others have stated, was not upgraded to HD for Life. I've also had auto-pay paperless billing since I signed up with Dish in 2005. However, I'm still being charged $10 each for Platinum HD and HD 250. So I haven't been automatically grandfathered to HD Free for Life either because nothing has changed on my bill. Here are the line items on my September statement:

America's Everything Pak: 99.99
HD 250: 10.00
HD Platinum: 10.00
DVR Service: 6.0

Shouldn't the HD 250 charge now be 0.00 with Free HD for Life? Or is the HD 250 something different? I'd love to be able to save $10/month.


----------



## James Long

palerider said:


> Shouldn't the HD 250 charge now be 0.00 with Free HD for Life? Or is the HD 250 something different? I'd love to be able to save $10/month.


Log in to your account online and sign up for Free HD for life and it will be free. The usual autopay/paperless/2 year commitment will apply.

Only those who had "HD & Platinum HD" (the combined $10 offer available August 2009-June 2010) were automatically converted to free HD. Existing customers could have dropped their HD and signed up for "HD & Platinum HD" during that window.

When you get free HD it will show up on your bill as "HD 250 Free".


----------



## coldsteel

palerider said:


> I've had HD 250 and HD Platinum on my account since before the June 3rd and, like others have stated, was not upgraded to HD for Life. I've also had auto-pay paperless billing since I signed up with Dish in 2005. However, I'm still being charged $10 each for Platinum HD and HD 250. So I haven't been automatically grandfathered to HD Free for Life either because nothing has changed on my bill. Here are the line items on my September statement:
> 
> America's Everything Pak: 99.99
> HD 250: 10.00
> HD Platinum: 10.00
> DVR Service: 6.0
> 
> Shouldn't the HD 250 charge now be 0.00 with Free HD for Life? Or is the HD 250 something different? I'd love to be able to save $10/month.


No, you would NOT have got the free conversion, since you had HD 250 and Platinum HD separately.


----------



## cdoyle

I haven't read all 13 pages yet, but wanted to ask what my best option would be.
I currently have 2 508's, one is finally starting to go bad.

So I saw the free HD for life offer, and thought I would upgrade to HD finally. 
I looked at the HD boxes, the VIP922 looks cool. Can't seem to find what the price of it is, though. 

So with this free HD for life, I currently have the AT120. I'm just find with keeping that, so if I pay the one time $99 and whatever the cost of the VIP922 is. How much will dish charge me to come out and upgrade my dish?

Any extra costs? 
I really shouldn't see any change in my monthly bill right?

The promotion is a little confusing.


----------



## RasputinAXP

cdoyle said:


> I haven't read all 13 pages yet, but wanted to ask what my best option would be.
> I currently have 2 508's, one is finally starting to go bad.
> 
> So I saw the free HD for life offer, and thought I would upgrade to HD finally.
> I looked at the HD boxes, the VIP922 looks cool. Can't seem to find what the price of it is, though.
> 
> So with this free HD for life, I currently have the AT120. I'm just find with keeping that, so if I pay the one time $99 and whatever the cost of the VIP922 is. How much will dish charge me to come out and upgrade my dish?
> 
> Any extra costs?
> I really shouldn't see any change in my monthly bill right?
> 
> The promotion is a little confusing.


$99 HD4life+$199 for 922+$95 for service call, 508 2nd recvr no change so no momthly change just a bit of inital outlay


----------



## cdoyle

RasputinAXP said:


> $99 HD4life+$199 for 922+$95 for service call, 508 2nd recvr no change so no momthly change just a bit of inital outlay


Cool thanks!

So I might just go this route than, instead of trying to fix the 508 again.

Quick question about the 922, does it have an UHF remote. Dish's site, doesn't actually say. I really like that feature since I have the box hidden the closet out of view.


----------



## cdoyle

cdoyle said:


> Cool thanks!
> 
> So I might just go this route than, instead of trying to fix the 508 again.
> 
> Quick question about the 922, does it have an UHF remote. Dish's site, doesn't actually say. I really like that feature since I have the box hidden the closet out of view.


so just got off the 'chat' with dish, and they said the monthly lease fee on a 922 is $17?

That's nuts, that's almost half of what I pay now for actual service. 
I was thinking it would only be like $7 or so, and since I was getting rid of the 508 and that would take off the additional receiver it would be a wash.

If I were to just buy a 922 from somewhere, I think I seen them for around 499. Would I then still just pay the $7 receiver fee, or do they still have that DVR fee too? I hate 'because we can' fees.

Is the lease fee the same on all receivers?


----------



## James Long

cdoyle said:


> so just got off the 'chat' with dish, and they said the monthly lease fee on a 922 is $17?


$20 as a second receiver ... but if it is your only 922 DISH should make it your primary receiver (included in your package price) and, if you have other receivers, charge you the lower lease fee on them. (The 722, 622 and other Duo DVRs are $17.)


----------

